# A Punk and New Wave Thread



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

Boys and girls, do you think of "punk" as _more_ than a marketing buzz word for the "edgy" pop tunes of today?

Do you remember when New Wave was The Next Big Thing?

Are you a badass? Are you cool?

Well, represent!

As Jack Skellington might say, _a la_ "Caturday..." 

*"Post videos or stories, damnit."
*
I'll kick it off with some Minor Threat:

"Stepping Stone" (Monkees cover);

...and a little Nomeansno (re-cut to a clip from the Transformers ... yeah, but it was what I could find, and it's funny and weird--I can see some geek (geek like me) cutting this together in his room late at night):

"Dad"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Not entirely sure if this is what you mean but let's get it started  

B-52s Rock Lobster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhJzX0UgDM

The Cure- A Forest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY7wuV_C1oI&feature=related



Oh and just so I beat anyone else to it............I LOVE this song...it's one of my all-time faves...

Love Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4SZhumbv0s&feature=related


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 24, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: The views contained in the following video are not my own, but those of the future (and yet, strangely, the past).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaPVaBoAlf8


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2008)

Oooh, nice thread, Fasc. Punk was just about all I listened to during the latter part of high school. I was so badass, I had punk band pins all over my denim jacket! *And* anarchy decals on my notebooks, thanksverymuch. 

Lately I've been feeling really nostalgic about The Descendents/All in particular. 

Clean Sheets.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

Greenie,

Yeah, I'd say The Cure qualifies as some punk-new-wave-pop hybrid. I was a big, big fan. I love that video. So moody.

Carrie,

Excellent choice. (Boy, those guys need haircuts! ) I'm washing my sheets today, as it happens.

Dirty girl!

You rock, ladies. :bow:

rolleyes: @ Wagimawr)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> rolleyes: @ Wagimawr)



Yeah Jason....yeah what she said..........yeah......


----------



## Risible (Aug 24, 2008)

So Cal was a punk rock mecca in the 70s.

RV and Stan - represent!

I remember watching Devo on SNL in 78 doing _Satisfaction_; they were to the New Wave music scene what the Beatles on Ed Sullivan were to the rock music scene.


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool thread. 

I was more death metal than punk in high school, but I did do a paper on a history of punk that covered the years 1976-1992 for a music class in college. I tried to cover the start of it in both New York City and London, then moved chronologically thru all the american cities where different styles emerged: Detroit, Washington DC and San Diego (I can't ever remember the city in Cali, so I'm not sure if it was San Diego or not). My prof. gave me extra points for the accompaning CD. If I remember right, I put the tracks in chronological order. I've since lost the CD so I don't remember which songs or which bands I put on it but I may have filled it with tracks from: 

The Ramones
Sex Pistols
Blondie 
Television
The Clash
MC5
Black Flagg
Bad Brains
Circle Jerks
Minor Threat
Cro-Mags
Pixies (my favorite of all of these)
Misfits
Nirvana


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

Risible said:


> I remember watching Devo on SNL in 78 doing _Satisfaction_; they were to the New Wave music scene what the Beatles on Ed Sullivan were to the rock music scene.



Risible, this Devo version of _Satisfaction_ is my favorite "cover song" of all time. Love it. Thanks.

In turn, here's a little Cal punk...

...form of *The Germs*!

clip from _Decline of Western Civ.
_

...shape of *Flipper*!

"Lowrider" (Live) 


And olwen... Gotta love those 45-second songs. Viva Circle Jerks!


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Risible, this Devo version of _Satisfaction_ is my favorite "cover song" of all time. Love it. Thanks.
> 
> In turn, here's a little Cal punk...
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. My friend has a sizable collection of punk on vinyl and I house sat for him around the time I was writing that paper. I spent two weeks listening to nothing but punk on a sweet stereo setup. Very nice.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

olwen said:


> punk on vinyl



I love this phrase. 

(Sounds almost edible.)


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I love this phrase.
> 
> (Sounds almost edible.)



I can only imagine that whatever it is it tastes like cigarettes, beer, and sweat.


----------



## Risible (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah - the Germs. Saw them at some LA venue or other - _with_ Darby Crash.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 24, 2008)

Does Blondie count?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqY8GSZP_tg


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Good thread.
Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 25, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Good thread.
> Bow Wow Wow



Matthew Ashman (see foxy photo below), guitarist for Bow Wow Wow (and Adam Ant), died in 1995, way before his time... of diabetes. He was only 35 

Anyway, that sure is a memorable guitar riff on "I Want Candy."


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 25, 2008)

2 Favorites

Bad Religion - The New Dark Ages

NoFX - The Idiots Are Taking Over

I know these aren't the offical videos, but so what? They're better. These fan videos make the better statement.

Bad Religion is by far my favorite band in the world. And I love NoFX as well, but I also listen to everything from PennyWise to The Ramones, The Offspring to Dead Kennedys, Bouncing Souls, DropKick Murphys, The Explosion, The Adolescents, Avail, Alkaline Trio, Suicidal Tendencies (Punk and Thrash).


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, my all-time fave band is The Clash, and as a matter of fact I've been seriously delving into a bunch of punk history. Just finished watching a documentary by Don Letts called "Punk Attitude" which has a phenomenal history of So Cal punk (it took two years for anyone to take west coast punk seriously as people assumed true punk comes from the working class, hence NYC and England being the punk capitals). And now I'm reading John Lydon's autobio "Rotten: No Blacks, Irish, or Dogs". And I'm also a massive fan of X-Ray Spex. Poly Styrene had one of the greatest voices in rock music history. This black teenage opera-trained singer with a mouth full of braces faced all the odds and has garnered the legend status she deserves.

Here's a short bit on who Poly was (and is):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e_aaoqwZ2Q

And here's my fave X-Ray Spex song which displays Poly Styrene at her best:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_StKj9Ruqqw

But anyway, here's my list.

The Clash 
Sex Pistols
X-Ray Spex
The Ramones
The Misfits (I guess they're like sci/fi punk)
Johnny Thunders/Heartbreakers


And by the way, I just heard that 80% of the punk bands that came about during the late 1970s period HATED the term "punk" being attached to their music. This was a prolific and energetic period for music and they all wanted a recording contract and to have their songs heard like all the bands that came before and after them. They weren't necassarilly wanting to be associated with safety pins and slam dancing. They were just rock/pop bands, but because they came about during that period, they were automatically labeled punk. Everyone from The Talking Heads to Blondie were considered punk bands when they started.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 25, 2008)

Call me Mr. Predictible, I'm sure Fasc knows where I"m going 
Social Distortion-When the Angels Sing
Social Distortion-Far Behind
Social Distortion-Highway 101
Social Distortion-Prison Bound
I could go on all day.
New York Dolls-Looking for a Kiss
New York Dolls - Personality Crisis in Hoboken
G.G. Allin


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 25, 2008)

GG Allin! Wow. There's a name I haven't heard in a decade. Cool. I know him as "the guy who took dumps on stage." I don't actually think I've heard any of his "music." Thanks, Daddy.

And, yes, I knew where you were going with this. But this is the thread for it. So, keep it coming 

(Daddy: He _is_ a cutie. And very, very talented.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Call me Mr. Predictible, I'm sure Fasc knows where I"m going
> Social Distortion-When the Angels Sing
> Social Distortion-Far Behind
> Social Distortion-Highway 101
> ...



Daddyoh never disappoints when it comes to good taste in music!  (Great minds think alike I suppose...) 

I've got some rarities coming down the turn pike... I'll try to post them by tonight.

Here's a band from the L.A. scene that can't be forgotten... "X"

Johnny hit and run Pauline

Once over Twice

White Girl

Your Phone is off the Hook

Devil Doll


Just a little punk history... Belinda Carlisle was very briefly the drummer for the Germs before she joined the Go-Gos...


----------



## olwen (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Does Blondie count?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqY8GSZP_tg



You know, probably they don't but I remember adding them because they played CBGB around the same time as The Ramones.....I might have even considered them a precursor to new wave....I just don't remember. :doh:


----------



## olwen (Aug 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Call me Mr. Predictible, I'm sure Fasc knows where I"m going
> Social Distortion-When the Angels Sing
> Social Distortion-Far Behind
> Social Distortion-Highway 101
> ...



:doh::doh: how could I forget the New York Dolls? :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2008)

Olwen... Your mentioning of New York reminded me of this song...


The Punk band Fear

"New York is Alright If You Like Saxophones"


... and definitely, Blondie was originally considered a "Punk" band, but later when the music was better defined became classic "New Wave".


----------



## MattB (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm more into the hardcore side- classic bands like Agnostic Front, Cro-Mags, 7 Seconds, and of course the almighty SSD, probably my favourite hardcore band of all time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCH5f2daSSM

First show was MDC in 1989 here in Ottawa, I was 15. Best show was seeing the Misfits at the Opera House in Toronto when they first got back together, but I would've traded that show a hundred times over for just one with Danzig still in the band...


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a must see flick for anybody who wants to re-live the early days of Punk. It is very raunchy as was much of the early Punk and it is an absolutely horrible movie, but it was the only thing available back in 1979 for people into Punk. In my opinion the best part of this movie are the cartoons. I never did see the Sex Pistols live, but I did see Johnny Rotten (Lydon) play in his band PIL Limited at the (now demolished) Olympic Auditorium in L.A. He only did one Sex Pistols song "Anarchy in the UK" and vowed never to sing their songs again.


The Great Rock and Roll Swindle - VHS

The song...

Sid Vicious doing "My Way"

The end of the movie (cartoon) Friggin' in the Riggin'

I saw it somewhere available on DVD, but I couldn't find it off hand.


Here is a PIL Limited song:

"This is not a Love Song"


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 25, 2008)

Stan, since you're bringing up the Sex Pistols, I'm bringing up that other great British punk band. So good, they are among my top five favorite groups of all time.

I'm talking about, of course, *The Buzzcocks.*

Pete Shelley, by the way, came out as bi some years ago. It puts many of the band's song in a new perspective.

"Ever Fallen in Love"

(I think they may be lip-synching there, but, hey, they look cute.)

"What Do I get?"

(Such a great song of subtle horniness and longing--that's right, read it and weep... I said "subtle horniness.")

"Lipstick"

(In a live version of this song, Shelley dedicates the song to Johnny Rotten.)

PS - Thanks for bringing up X, Stan. Really good stuff.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the second part to daddy-oh's GG Allin "Lisa Suck Dog Denial" video.

Together, the clips are funny _and_ painful to watch. He is like the scariest clown you've ever seen.

Disclaimer: Bloody closeup in this video. 

"Here, have a f***ing chair."


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Stan, since you're bringing up the Sex Pistols, I'm bringing up that other great British punk band. So good, they are among my top five favorite groups of all time.
> 
> I'm talking about, of course, *The Buzzcocks.*
> 
> ...



This is all bringing back a lot of good memories!

Here's another from the British Bands:

*The Stranglers:*

Peaches

Get a Grip on Yourself




Last one for the night... Here is a classic New Wave band that everybody should know:

*The Romantics*

What I like about You

Talking in My Sleep


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are some good Punk / New Wave songs I posted in another thread a while back...

So continues my quest to keep this music from vanishing into the sands of time... 



fa_man_stan said:


> Chicks and rip snortin' guitar riffs straight out of 80s obscurity:
> 
> 
> Girl School - "C'Mon Let's Go"
> ...





fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe I'm revealing too much of my poor taste in music (and my age...) Here's one more before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> Peter and the Test Tube Babies - "The Jinx"
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pqUm82U1Kbc



I saw Oingo Boingo play quite a few times around the Los Angeles area...



fa_man_stan said:


> ...
> Here's another favorite of mine... Seeing Oingo Boingo play this song was a Halloween tradition for a few years back in the '80s. There are few bands that had this kind of energy and musical talent...
> 
> Oingo Boingo - "Dead Man's Party"
> ...





fa_man_stan said:


> ...
> 
> *The Plimsouls:*
> 
> ...




Just adding to your mention of the Ramones Olwen, considered by most to be the first "Punk Rock" band... Joey Ramone once said that Punk Rock actually dates back to Elvis. His father once said, "Look at that punk..." when seeing Elvis perform one of his songs on television.

For many, Punk was simply a return to what Rock and Roll represented in the past. Ass kicking music that was fun, fast and made by the very people who enjoyed listening to it, not some out of touch, old fart multi-billion dollar "superstar".


Here are classic examples of that by the Ramones:

Rock and Roll Radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJizV-d3sEQ&NR=1

Rock and Roll High School
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLahs7yCprQ&feature=related


An interesting side note to the producing of the "End of the Century" album and Phil Spector:

Ramones: End of the Century
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNpy33VoFKw

(L.A. Folks, take note... Rodney Bingenheimer)




Here are some early Punk / New Wave songs that I wasn't able to find on the web, so I posted them myself.

First, for those who don't believe that the Go-Gos were actually a "Punk" band at one time...

The Go-Gos - "Here I Go"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fov4qGaJ1w


My favorite Go-Gos songs are their first releases where they still played everything fast and raw (well, at least as raw as the Go-Gos got...)

The Go-Gos - "Lust to Love"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Bx4jQx7Dc

This is the best release they did of "Cool Jerk" in my opinion... and I love when Belinda Carlisle grunts...  This is the fastest rendition of this song they ever did.

The Go-Gos - "Cool Jerk"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nysm_nn42cA


Here is a girl band from the UK that faded into obscurity, they were a rare "fat girl" band. Look at the description of a "Renee" printed on the back of the album.

The Gym Slips - "Drink Problem"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZDSD4Q11nc

I also recorded another song called "Robot Man" by them which I'll post later...



A college friend of mine had a copy of the very first release of the Bangles, who were called "The Bangs" at the time. It was a song about making out on Angeles Crest Hwy. Finding this single is still one of my life's greatest quests... 

Here is the second release by the Bangs, and the first (I believe) to be under their new name the Bangles. This is actually the "B" side of the single (personally I liked this song better...)

"Call on Me"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMYd9n_35ms

Here is the "A" side of this single I found on YouTube that someone else recorded (This was a slightly older release than I have when they were still called the "Bangs")

"Getting out of hand"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xBOhWLdCEA


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> This is a must see flick for anybody who wants to re-live the early days of Punk.



Stan, my attraction to Swindle is the musical bits/footage and the animation as well. Other than that I find it sheer silly nonsensical dreck based upon McLaren trying to _flog a dead horse_ (which is aptly the title of a classic Pistols bootleg). But damn, I'm addicted to Steve's solo songs on there "Lonely Boy" and "Silly Thing". 

And Stan, have you read Lydon's autobio' "No Blacks, Irish or Dogs"?. Freakin' stellar work. Man, the poverty he endured was beyond incredible. What makes Johhny Rotten the epitome of punk is that all the hatred and frustration he put in his music, performance and general attitude all came from his soul. I personally think the punk movement created two of the most authentic rock n rollers ever: Rotten and Strummer. I guess same goes for John Lennon in that the rock n roll rebellion forever remained in tact. Certainly can't say the same for our train wreck of a friend Elvis. Half of the gangsta rappers out their couldn't hold a flame to Lydon's conviction.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2008)

I wasn't actually alive during the Punk/New Wave era butttttttt, I love me some Ramones & New York Dolls.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya know Stan, it wasn't until a few weeks ago when I saw this old book about the old L.A. punk dive The Masque that I found out Belinda Carlisle was this hardcore punker. If you look at old pics of punk L.A. from the late 70s she's everywhere! You can even see her throughout this book "How To Look Punk":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwwYTvNs2dA

One might assume Belinda was one of those "posers" Poly Styrene sung about considering Belinda dropped the safety pins for lip gloss and peppy Rodeo Drive mini skirts when the Go-Gos sought new wave fame.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 28, 2008)

OK I loved New Wave - Punk!

Josie Cotton - Johnny Are You Queer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIxL1IT9MCc

The Clash - Rock The Casbah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkfHShATKY&feature=related

Joe Jackson - Is She Really Going Out With Him?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SPogGqCgeM

Squeeze - Tempted (I actually saw these guys live in '82) yup I'm a doirk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUA7F9j_xzs

A Flock of Seaguls - And I Ran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk

Men Without Hats - Safety Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg&feature=related

Roxy Music - More Than This
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU

My #1 fave of the "80's - STEVIE NICKS! Yes rock was alive and well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUhhivOtydM&feature=related


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Stan, my attraction to Swindle is the musical bits/footage and the animation as well. Other than that I find it sheer silly nonsensical dreck based upon McLaren trying to _flog a dead horse_ (which is aptly the title of a classic Pistols bootleg). But damn, I'm addicted to Steve's solo songs on there "Lonely Boy" and "Silly Thing".
> 
> And Stan, have you read Lydon's autobio' "No Blacks, Irish or Dogs"?. Freakin' stellar work.
> ...



Thanks for the info Les! That is one book I'd like to read. I was very taken aback by the poverty and disillusionment that was happening in the UK at the time, and how it influenced the the music coming from there. That was certainly an important part in what influenced may of these groups... The Sex Pistols, The Clash, The Damned and many of the others. There was a distinct difference between American punk and British punk. I know from my perspective, I was drawn to Punk, New Wave and Rockabilly because of my disillusionment with the music at the time. I was so tired of the slick DJs playing "Top 10" music, listening to Rick Dees play his "Disco Duck" song over and over (I sort of get a kick out of it now...), music about truckers or listing to how "wonderful" it was back in the hippie days. Punk was a breath of fresh air to me, and these were bands I could see in small local clubs, not some huge auditorium at outrageous prices. 



Les Toil said:


> Ya know Stan, it wasn't until a few weeks ago when I saw this old book about the old L.A. punk dive The Masque that I found out Belinda Carlisle was this hardcore punker. If you look at old pics of punk L.A. from the late 70s she's everywhere! You can even see her throughout this book "How To Look Punk":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwwYTvNs2dA
> 
> One might assume Belinda was one of those "posers" Poly Styrene sung about considering Belinda dropped the safety pins for lip gloss and peppy Rodeo Drive mini skirts when the Go-Gos sought new wave fame.



Belinda Carlisle was definitely a fixture in the early L.A. Punk scene, no doubt about that, she had the Punk credentials. As I mentioned earlier, she was even briefly the drummer for The Germs. I find it fascinating watching bands and seeing how their styles and perspective changes as they develop as artists and musicians. The ones that take their music seriously are the ones that last over the long haul, The Go-Gos were definitely one of those bands, as was "X" who also came out of the L.A. scene. Unfortunately, I think what caused the Go-Gos to always get written off as fluff was that they (IMO) lost much of their raw energy (or their music was watered down by IRS Records...) with their first big album "We Got the Beat". Even bands like the Ramones that many accused of having "limited music abilities" (classic 3 chord...) had to have the chops to last over the long haul. The Ramones were great musicians in their own right. Even bands like The Dickies were good musicians, unique at very least. The path many of the Punk bands followed was having raw energy and conviction at first, developing as musicians but eventually loosing that initial rawness that attracted a following in the first place, many even eventually lost their convictions (whatever they might have been...). The creative ones figured out how to avoid that pitfall, the less creative ones appeared to "sell out" to the record industry and eventually became exactly it was that they initially rebelled against.


Here is another interesting book about the Punk era (I have this book, I'll post a picture tonight or tomorrow night...)

1988: New Wave Punk Rock Explosion


Here is another random selection off the top of my head...


Echo and the Bunnymen:

"Killing Moon"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX1PwkgwsG0

"Bring on the Dancing Horses"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaWs79v0ugE&feature=related

"Lips Like Sugar"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV3IsQlZsiM&feature=related


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2008)

Speaking of Malcolm McLaren... Even though this is technically a Rap song, during the time of Punk / New Wave, Rap also came to being. Even Blondie went Rap for a while.

Malcolm McLaren:

"Buffalo Gals"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SgvJY9xxcA



Another random selection...

The Vandals:

"Urban Struggle"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPmQVPYVhDo


"Lady Killer"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgKD3pI78ng


Anarchy Burger (Hold the Government)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGiEmBy5jD8&feature=related


----------



## vermillion (Aug 28, 2008)

I must say I do like The Distillers.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Even bands like the Ramones that many accused of having "limited music abilities" (classic 3 chord...) had to have the chops to last over the long haul. The Ramones were great musicians in their own right.



When I was a kid I fell for the whole "These punk bands just learned to play their instruments last month therefore they suck". There's no way anyone can convince me the guitar chops of Steve Jones, Johnny Thunders, Mick Jones and Johhny Ramone weren't a zillion times more exhillerating and goose bump-inducing than anything Eric Clapton ever put forth. And Joey Ramone had a voice with infinitely more character, charm and distinction than most shmucks with the ability to fill up a stadium. As many times as I've heard Justin Timberlake sing, there's absolutely no way I could distinguish his voice from the lead singers of every other boy band of the last 3 decades.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2008)

The Replacements weren't exactly punk, more of a kickass pre-grunge garage band, but I loved them, oh, so much. Paul Westerberg's voice makes me all tingly, and "Unsatisfied" off of "Let it Be" remains one of my top ten favorite songs to this day. The intro is so beautiful. 

12 string guitar love. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2008)

The Breeders - Cannonball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AsId-qVIb4

Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hSfHGXNACA


Edwin Collins - A Girl Like you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkKxGzm98AU


The Cranberries- Liar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU37AHPp3_Q


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Speaking of Malcolm McLaren... Even though this is technically a Rap song, during the time of Punk / New Wave, Rap also came to being. Even Blondie went Rap for a while.
> 
> Malcolm McLaren:
> 
> ...



Holy POOP!! I stumbled upon this video on youtube Tuesday (I was searching for X-Ray Spex and Ninah does a version of their "Germ free Adolescent" which lead to "Buffalo Gals"). I haven't seen this vid' in yeeeeears!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

OK, color me senile. I'm thinking Nenah Cherry's "Buffalo Stance". Malcolm didn't have his hands in this but a masterpiece none the less.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2008)

Luscious Jackson- Ladyfingers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGHnEN3eOg


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Luscious Jackson- Ladyfingers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGHnEN3eOg



I just had a blonde moment. It never occured to me that they would have a video for this song. :doh:


----------



## powderfinger (Aug 29, 2008)

woot woot a punk thread, this is where i'm a viking

a lot of sweet bands have already been mentioned I love Flipper, Generic Flipper and Gone Fishin are two of my most prized records.

The Germs are another band I really admire, I've got a Germs Burn on my left hand from when I was young dumb punk

and Fear, I don't really know much about them or have heard much of their music but their notorious appearance on SNL is something of legends

these days I find myself gravitating to more of the "folk punk" bands who blend the attitudes and DIY ethics of early hardcore bands with the musical stylings of Dylan or Phil Ochs

my faves

This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5YS3JrPWnU&feature=related

Ghost Mice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA7MvgdXDGg

Defiance, Ohio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ1I6j8t6WQ

pretty much anything on Plan It X records


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

More favorites:

The Cramps - "What's Inside a Girl" (serial killer punk?)

The Cramps - "Hot Pearl Snatch" (nice costumes)

The Undertones - "Get Over You" (early concert film clip)

Stiff Little Fingers - "Suspect Device" (good live video from 1978(?))


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Daddyoh never disappoints when it comes to good taste in music!  (*Great minds think alike I suppose*...)


They certainly do 

Here are a few more....
Rancid-Time Bomb
Rancid-Nihilism

MC5-Ramblin' Rope
MC5-Kick out the Jams
MC5-High School

Dead Kennedys-Holiday in Cambodia
Dead Kennedys-Let's Lynch the Landlord



> Just a little punk history... Belinda Carlisle was very briefly the drummer for the Germs before she joined the Go-Gos...



Good info Stan, and props on the Go-Go's vids. I try to tell people that they were at one time considered punk and I get looks like this  (Kinda like when I tell people that Fleetwood Mac used to be one of the best Blues based rock bands of the late sixties). But that's for another thread.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 29, 2008)

this is so my era. I could type for hours but won't! X-Ray Spex, still have the germ-free adolescents album, with them in test tubes on the cover, loved that title song. i amuse my nieces by singing it to them.

I would never have considered the cure to be new wave, they were Gothy. Blondie was new wave. 

Haven't noticed any mention of Siouxsie and the Banshees yet, Hong Kong Garden is one of my favourite songs. Takes me right back!

http://tinyurl.com/6x6c6g

just have to give a wee shout out here for good ole Plastic Bertrand... my friends and i learned all the words to Ca Plane pour Moi...  The song still appears regularly on tv ads and programmes, 30 yrs later. Silly, but fab!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITnJAnmjqw&feature=related

I loved the stuff that Sakamoto did with Japan (David Sylvian) and also with David Bowie. Forbidden Colours is so nice to listen to, still. Still love Ghosts by Japan, too.

http://tinyurl.com/5lectt


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> just have to give a wee shout out here for good ole Plastic Bertrand... my friends and i learned all the words to Ca Plane pour Moi...  The song still appears regularly on tv ads and programmes, 30 yrs later. Silly, but fab!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITnJAnmjqw&feature=related



lol

Good one, Ruby.

He was kind of a crazed lounge lizard, wasn't he?

Re: Easy Cure (early Cure) sounds more punk to me than goth 

More Frog punk (well, I think Bertrand is from Benelux somewhere):

The cutest girl in punk--Elli Medeiros--was from Uruguay and played with the French band Stinky Toys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HxcDY-ea4s&feature=related


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 12, 2009)

*bump*

The Snivelling Shits - Bring Me The Head Of Yukio Mishima

I was reading a Mishima book, did a Youtube search, and discovered this song. Been obsessed with it all weekend.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 13, 2009)

well, this is my first REAL post since i lurked a lot over the summer, and it seems really appropriate that this is where i'd get my start. i grew up on going to punk shows in dank basements, and i've even toured the country in a punk band actually! a few that were previously mentioned that i love are the buzzcocks, x-ray spex, minor threat... some of my all-time favorites:
The Pagans
The Exploding Hearts
The Wipers
Fucked Up
The Damned (the first record only, really though)
Fugazi
7 Seconds

i'm also into a lot of weird subgenres like hardcore stuff (west coast power violence!), twee pop, and strangely, scottish post-punk. also, there is a great scene in brooklyn right now for lo-fi early 80s sounding mellow punk stuff like vivian girls, crystal stilts, cause co-motion!, and knight school... yes. i am done having a nerdgasm now.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2009)

I dunno what others would say ... but I find Orbital's music really branches off a lot of new wave and punk sounding stuff. It really does. And I absolutely love them. I saw them once at Lollapalooza '97! Last to perform. Beautiful music!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> well, this is my first REAL post since i lurked a lot over the summer, and it seems really appropriate that this is where i'd get my start. i grew up on going to punk shows in dank basements, and i've even toured the country in a punk band actually! a few that were previously mentioned that i love are the buzzcocks, x-ray spex, minor threat... some of my all-time favorites:
> The Pagans
> The Exploding Hearts
> The Wipers
> ...



For some reason .. i think that it would have rocked to see a band called "Fucked Up" when I was younger .... then my Mom or Dad could ask me .. who'd you go see ... and I'd reply "I dunno ... I think they were Fucked Up .." *shrugs* .. Yes, they were Fucked Up! 

seriously though, I wish i could check out at least a handful of these bands. :bow:


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> seriously though, I wish i could check out at least a handful of these bands. :bow:



The Pagans "What's This Shit Called Love?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV0H...B21C7090&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12
The Exploding Hearts "Modern Kicks" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbm0vSYIWU
The Wipers "D-7" (Nirvana covered this, actually) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRa5BWOOGZM
Fucked Up "Police" (unfortunately I can only find live videos, but the highlight of this song are the lyrics... look them up, haha) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDAOBhHvZrk
The Damned "Neat Neat Neat" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JeD...6C0EE514C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1
Fugazi "Waiting Room" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTWSSCYUD4E
7 Seconds "Walk Together, Rock Together" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Kk0Fgls8U


there you go!


----------



## mejix (Apr 15, 2009)

i posted this elsewhere but i think it should be here for anybody interested.

the story: punk before punk was punk

the song: politicians in my eyes


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone heard of an aussie band called "the saints"???

what about the New wave/ Nu Romantic era.. steve strange.. bowie.. souxie????


----------



## justeenthegreat (Apr 15, 2009)

Im upset that this is a Punk/New Wave thread and no one has even mentioned some of the greatest bands during that time, Im talking about the Manchester scene. 

The Smiths
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olP2KvITKSQ

Joy Division
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o8noZIfO1M

New Order
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w43uSMJntgw

The Buzzcocks were already mentioned. But leave out The Smiths and Joy Division. Shame shame.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> The Pagans "What's This Shit Called Love?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV0H...B21C7090&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12
> The Exploding Hearts "Modern Kicks" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbm0vSYIWU
> The Wipers "D-7" (Nirvana covered this, actually) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRa5BWOOGZM
> Fucked Up "Police" (unfortunately I can only find live videos, but the highlight of this song are the lyrics... look them up, haha) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDAOBhHvZrk
> ...




Bless ya!!! pure awesomeness. neat "original" dimension 7 (i never heard this before) very cool! I only heard the Nirvana version beforehand.

The Exploding Hearts "Modern Kicks" -- very nice!

Fucked Up "Police" -- damn they play fast! enjoyed it much! :bow:

The Damned Neat Neat Neat (dude looked like Count Dracula! Whoa!)
this was pretty sweet.

hellz yeah, Fugazi! seen many skateboarding videos with choice music. :bow:

7 seconds, also cool! 


appreciate the links.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Doesn't most people accociate punk rock with left-wing/commies/liberals etc? How come, among my favorite bands then, you'll find Sex Pistols and The Clash? And my all time favorite band, the band I admire, enjoy and love more than anyone is *Ramones*?

Oh, I don't know. I love old school punk:wubu:

New Wave? Early Elvis Costello and The Cure is always lovely to listen to. Otherwise... not too familiar.

But God bless punk rock!






Best. Guitarist. _Evah_!


----------



## Esther (Apr 15, 2009)

The Distillers covering the Blitz song 'Warriors': 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhPVfJcuUAI

A track called 'Past Lives' from the new Bronx album:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14VBF4YOkOk


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 15, 2009)

*Death* (no, not that Death, this Death! )
"Politicians in My Eyes" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrbUhozP9Y

*Brain Failure* (Chinese Rancid-style punk band)
"City Junk" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMmeZ4eljJk (Rancid-style pop-punk)
"No Dirty Punx" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-1mYof8TA (Rancid-style ska; video probably NSFW - sock puppet sex)

*Anti-Nowhere League*
"Let's Break the Law" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBlaU8d_Q38


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Doesn't most people accociate punk rock with left-wing/commies/liberals etc? How come, among my favorite bands then, you'll find Sex Pistols and The Clash? And my all time favorite band, the band I admire, enjoy and love more than anyone is *Ramones*?
> 
> Oh, I don't know. I love old school punk:wubu:
> 
> ...



excellent man! I also love The Ramones. "Do You Remember Rock and Roll Radio?" is one of my favorite songs from them. :bow:

And Elvis Costello and The Cure .. like them also.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Luscious Jackson- Ladyfingers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGHnEN3eOg



YES! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

couple of contributions ....



The Velvet Underground - Rock And Roll

Brian Eno - Burning Airlines Give You So Much More


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

some more .... (mixing it up more this time)


Brian Eno - Dead Finks Don't Talk

David Bowie - Golden Years






The Amps - Empty Glasses


The Pixies - UMASS

Sonic Youth - Mildred Pierce

Ned's Atomic Dustbin - Happy


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 15, 2009)

I also forgot to mention the AMAAAZING Beat Happening... early K Records = my favorite. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsIZg74mLt8 <!~~~ Beat Happening "Black Candy"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> I also forgot to mention the AMAAAZING Beat Happening... early K Records = my favorite.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsIZg74mLt8 <!~~~ Beat Happening "Black Candy"




Thanks for introducing me this band.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2009)

DaddyOh's previous post ----> Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia

I was really diggin' this tune the other day. :bow:


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh man, I got a bunch of stories, but they're all pretty much the same: I saw "insert band here" and don't know how I made it home/I never made it home.

Some insert band here bands:

Refused, Articles of Faith, Against Me, Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Punk Rock karaoke, the Distillers, Raised Fist, Bio Hazzard, Snuff, DOA, TSOL, Misfits etc.

I seem to have seen the Necros when I was 3 or 4. It was my cousin's way of babysitting.

Which reminds me: NOFX is doing a nameless vinyl only record without a tracklist or album art, just 10 covers of oldschool punk and hardcore songs. If you know em, you know em; if you don't, good luck trying to find out the original.
Their site said one of the more well-known bands they covered was the Necros. If the Necros are called well-known, I'm really stoked to see what kind of obscure stuff they come up with.:happy:

It's a collecting sub-culture isn't it, punk and new-wave? Checking out originals, super obscure vinyl cuts, knowing more awful crap bands than your friends... It's like High Fidelity without the pop sensibility.

Punk is one of the most prolific covering scenes. Not all covers are great, but EVERYTHING Me First and the Gimme Gimmes does is classic, and Social Distortion did a great version of Under My Thumb.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2009)

I think there's much to be liked from punk and new wave if anyone takes the time to explore. If you only go to places like the small music store in your mall or Walmart ... and find something and think "meh" .... well think again ... ya just gotta search other places. 

I just keep learning from threads like this one ... and from other people whenever I am on a musical kick. heh. I also do some exploring on my own ... trying out the wikipedia ... and then basically the entire system of libraries in my state (combined) to find some of this eclectic/obscure stuff. :doh:

Maybe this is off-topic. I was just sayin' how I have been doing my musical searches. 

I think its neat that any of your favorite artists .. (even if they don't fit the mold new wave or punk) can have linkage to such. One genre of music inspires another genre.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 18, 2009)

A classic tale of teenage woes and bad attitude:

Angry Samoans | "My Old Man's a Fatso"


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 18, 2009)

justeenthegreat said:


> Im upset that this is a Punk/New Wave thread and no one has even mentioned some of the greatest bands during that time, Im talking about the Manchester scene.
> 
> The Smiths
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olP2KvITKSQ
> ...



YAY!!!!!!!!!! now thats what im talkin about!


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!! now thats what im talkin about!



First the punk, then the new wave. We were getting there.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 18, 2009)

New Wave... what is the definition of New Wave, really? I'm kinda clueless when it comes to that genre... Sorry
But Blondie is called a New Wave band, right? Damn, they are good. Or used to be good.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> New Wave... what is the definition of New Wave, really? I'm kinda clueless when it comes to that genre... Sorry
> But Blondie is called a New Wave band, right? Damn, they are good. Or used to be good.



still good, i think. that's what i've been listening to recently, anyhow .. now that you mentioned it. :bow:


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

B-52s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UqKRGW6_rw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QpiGh76zTk&feature=related


----------



## Carrie (Apr 20, 2009)

So I discovered the Dropkick Murphys today, and I'm feeling like.... how did I possibly manage to be on the earth this long and not really be aware of them? :doh: Whatever the reason, I'm good and smitten now, and making up for lost time.


----------



## frankman (Apr 20, 2009)

Carrie said:


> So I discovered the Dropkick Murphys today, and I'm feeling like.... how did I possibly manage to be on the earth this long and not really be aware of them? :doh: Whatever the reason, I'm good and smitten now, and making up for lost time.



They are nice, aren't they? What album have you been listening to? 
The Meanest of Times is one of their best, but I'm personally very fond of Do or Die.

If you like them, check out the Real McKenzies (a bunch of alcoholic Scotsmen with serious guitar chops), Flogging Molly, but you probably already know them.

And for all you New Wave people:

Epoxies - Synthesized
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cufnu_dJc-4

Dustin Kensrue (Thrice) - Radio Radio (acoustic)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jV93FNyzL4

And for everyone in between:

The Soviettes - Multiply and Divide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtQ9muEi_Xg

And some of the coolest nerds there are:
Nerf Herder - Mr Spock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ-lmtY6sis


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw this thread resurface and thought of this song for the kids who are too young to know what Punk was...


Carnival in Rio (Punk Was)


This song is actually fairly recent... late '90s... Hey, I'm old... it's recent to me... It was done with Ronnie Biggs who was one of the men involved in "The Great Train Robbery" who fled, taking his loot to Brazil, a country which has no extradition treaties (or at least didn't...) with the UK. Biggs later sang a few songs with the Sex Pistols in the '80s, hence his fame within the old school Punk Rock crowd.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The Breeders - Cannonball
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AsId-qVIb4
> 
> Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says
> ...



Definitely good stuff, but that's more like alternative rock, sort of a product of New Wave and Punk.


If you could stand 'Mexican Radio' at all and like the weirder and wittier side of New Wave with a hint of Punk, I suggest Wall of Voodoo:

Back in Flesh

One of my favorites:
Call of the West

And also doing a Johnny Cash cover:
Ring of Fire


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

I always liked Wall of Voodoo.....


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I always liked Wall of Voodoo.....



Then you, my friend, rock AND roll...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2009)

I was checking out Youtube looking at videos and thought I knew everything Ramones...

How the heck did I ever miss this!?

"I Don't Want To Grow Up"


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I was checking out Youtube looking at videos and thought I knew everything Ramones...
> 
> How the heck did I ever miss this!?



That was damned great. Love the music and the animation. Turns out Dan Clowes was the artist on that. That name crossed my lips last night for the first time in a decade, in conversation with Santaclear. Weird.

PS - Gotta love Joey in the original skinny jeans, too. :happy:


----------



## comaseason (Jul 23, 2009)

I <3 D. Boon of Minutemen.:wubu::wubu::wubu:

This Aint No Picnic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzyzVZZfUfM

Awesome live performance of Corona: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLRj253FelU


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> That was damned great. Love the music and the animation. Turns out Dan Clowes was the artist on that. That name crossed my lips last night for the first time in a decade, in conversation with Santaclear. Weird.
> 
> PS - Gotta love Joey in the original skinny jeans, too. :happy:



All us Old Schoolers have a psychic connection... that's what it must be...


----------



## imfree (Jul 23, 2009)

....I used to be able to walk this far. Now I turn on the light,
I used to be able to sleep at night.......

The Fixx-Driven Out (Live, 2006)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NoLsdXmeQk

I hope this one will do.:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2009)

imfree said:


> ....I used to be able to walk this far. Now I turn on the light,
> I used to be able to sleep at night.......
> 
> The Fixx-Driven Out (Live, 2006)
> ...



I'd give you Fixx reps if I could Edgar, definitely a classic!


----------



## imfree (Jul 23, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd give you Fixx reps if I could Edgar, definitely a classic!



Thanks Stan, it's great to see you, too.:bow:

Maybe someone else will Fixx that for us!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd give you Fixx reps if I could Edgar, definitely a classic!



Fixxed it. 



imfree said:


> Thanks Stan, it's great to see you, too.:bow:
> 
> Maybe someone else will Fixx that for us!



Ha! See above. Got to that before I read your post. 

double


----------



## bigmac (Jul 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Boys and girls, do you think of "punk" as _more_ than a marketing buzz word for the "edgy" pop tunes of today?



Of course the marketers and advertisers have tried to co-opt the "punk" idea. Luckily "punk" stands for something that can't really be bought and sold -- a do-it-yourself anti-materialism ethos that can never be captured by Madison Avenue. Corporate sponsored "edgy" pop is never punk. And musicians that won't follow the dictates of their would be corporate masters are honorary punks no matter what they play -- the Dixie Chicks are more "punk" than many Clear Channel wanna-bees.

I'll nominate *Social Distortion* as my ongoing favorite punk band -- 30 years of progressively better discs and 30 years of sold out smallish venues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCERZBxv5Y&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cf6k4yJyv0

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...pSpy4FIzWqAOzy9HqDA&q=social+distortion&hl=en


----------



## bigmac (Jul 23, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I'll nominate *Social Distortion* as my ongoing favorite punk band -- 30 years of progressively better discs and 30 years of sold out smallish venues.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCERZBxv5Y&NR=1
> 
> ...




The links are to videos of "I Was Wrong", "Ball and Chain", and a 1992 live version of "Born to Lose." Three of Social D's best.


----------



## imfree (Jul 24, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd give you Fixx reps if I could Edgar, definitely a classic!





imfree said:


> Thanks Stan, it's great to see you, too.:bow:
> 
> Maybe someone else will Fixx that for us!





Fascinita said:


> Fixxed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone please Rep that "life gives you gators,
make gatorade" gal for me and make this a 
triple!!!:bow:


----------



## bigmac (Jul 24, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I was checking out Youtube looking at videos and thought I knew everything Ramones...
> 
> How the heck did I ever miss this!?
> 
> "I Don't Want To Grow Up"



Great song -- check out this live version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6eETWWSF18&feature=related


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 24, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I was checking out Youtube looking at videos and thought I knew everything Ramones...
> 
> How the heck did I ever miss this!?
> 
> "I Don't Want To Grow Up"



I love the Romones. I was able to see them in Lollapalooza in the late 90's. Great concert.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 24, 2009)

bigmac said:


> Great song -- check out this live version.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6eETWWSF18&feature=related



Very cool video Mac, good find! There is no band like the Ramones, that is for sure.



jewels_mystery said:


> I love the Romones. I was able to see them in Lollapalooza in the late 90's. Great concert.



Actually, I also saw the Ramones play live at a place called Fender's Ballroom in Long Beach, CA, which I believe no longer exists. It was a moderate sized venue, and the Ramones were absolutely deafening... but it was magic to see. My ears rang for almost a week, I kid you not.


Olwen, you touched upon the Pixies... another band definitely worth mentioning!


Pixies:

Monkey Gone To Heaven - Original Dave Letterman Performance...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHVKndMZIwI&feature=related

Monkey Gone To Heaven - Band reunion... (It always makes me feel old seeing that bands as they are now... )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRRrTl2J2w8&feature=related

Bone Machine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hIjQYjCOdo&feature=related

Here Comes Your Man...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvi4iA3PnKE&feature=related

Gigantic...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0CJqMK6f0&feature=related


This one is for you GEF... 

Wall of Voodoo

Mexican Radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvi4iA3PnKE&feature=related

Ring of Fire (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JegJYlZ7UQE


----------



## frankman (Jul 24, 2009)

When I was around, I don't know, 14 or so, it was all about the Circle Jerks. They are still one of the coolest bands I know, and you haven't lived until you've heard their version of "put a little love in your heart".

At the same time their best and worst rendition of "wild in the streets":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY7snfJTgeE

Put a little love in your heart (an extremely crusty live version, but hey..):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF8n6tk_ZeI


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 24, 2009)

First off, alienlanes, I owe you rep for the awesome bump!



Carrie said:


> So I discovered the Dropkick Murphys today, and I'm feeling like.... how did I possibly manage to be on the earth this long and not really be aware of them? :doh: Whatever the reason, I'm good and smitten now, and making up for lost time.



Secondly, Carrie, congrats on finding DKM. Take frankman's advice and check out The Real McKenzies. Make sure you check out some of DKM's older stuff too. Here's one with original frontman Mike McColgan
Barroom Hero
and one with current frontman Al Barr
Ten Years Service

Here is the Real McKenzies
Chips

And lastly, here is my new contribution...
Chick with a mowhawk+some pretty decent guitar chops+gigundo explosions=
Wendy O and the Plasmatics
The first time I ever saw them, Wendy cut a TV in half with a chainsaw. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 25, 2009)

this one is guns of brixton by the clash...love this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQoq-wqZxg

it was a toss up between that one and punk rock girl by the dead milkmen...aw heck...i'll put that one in too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYjr-vUKZM

:happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2009)

Something that must be included in any Punk Rock thread... Pure irreverence, political incorrectness, guitar bravado, a ripsnortingly-illegible-misquoted cover version, a song about some random person, place or thing... and just sheer idiocy. Oh yes... and an ass kickin' Christmas song.


Live! From the San Fernando Valley...

I present to you...


*THE DICKIES!*


Bowling with Bedrock Barney
She's a Hunchback
Banana Splits
Eve of Distruction
I'm Stuck in a Pagoda with Trisha Toyota
Stukas Over Disneyland
Manny Moe and Jack
If Stuart Could Talk
Silent Night


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2009)

Oops... Almost forgot...







Gigantor


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok... ok... last song I promise...


This one is so bad... er ah... I mean good... I couldn't help myself.

Another one by the Dickies!

Where Did His Eye Go


----------



## Skaster (Jul 26, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> _Maybe I'm revealing too much of my poor taste in music (and my age...) Here's one more before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> Peter and the Test Tube Babies - "The Jinx"
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pqUm82U1Kbc_



I was going to say: hey, where's _Peter And The Test Tube Babies_ in this thread? They were a crucial part of my Punk experience as an adolescent. But then the thread search tool showed me that Stan was the man. Back then we hated the moped lads

So yes, my taste in Punk was shallow, as my other favourite punk band was 
the Toy Dolls


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 26, 2009)

This is pushing closer to the power-pop end of new wave, but I'm a big fan of:

Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2009)

alienlanes said:


> This is pushing closer to the power-pop end of new wave, but I'm a big fan of:
> 
> Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine Verlaine



Great song Alienlanes, I never knew of this band! There were so many good bands during the Punk / New Wave era. As much as I tried to keep up with the scene there were so many bands I missed, especially the English bands. Los Angeles is so far from the UK and there wasn't the internet back then. For those of us in SoCal, if it wasn't played on Rodney on the Roq we only heard of these bands by word of mouth or the sheer luck of finding their records in the import section. After this post I'm going to start looking for some New Wave. I have a LP from an English band called Serious Drinking that I've been meaning to digitize, and I have a bunch of Sparks songs (an L.A. area band I believe...) I'll post also.



Skaster said:


> I was going to say: hey, where's _Peter And The Test Tube Babies_ in this thread? They were a crucial part of my Punk experience as an adolescent. But then the thread search tool showed me that Stan was the man. Back then we hated the moped lads
> 
> So yes, my taste in Punk was shallow, as my other favourite punk band was
> the Toy Dolls



You are the man Skaster! Peter And The Test Tube Babys were a great band! They actually did make it out to L.A. but I missed them at the time. The English bands I recall seeing were The Addicts, Charged G.B.H. and others...

Addicts:
Chinese Take-away
Viva la Revolution
My Baby Got Run Over By A Steamroller
England
(Interview- What Punk was) Joker in the Pack

Charged G.B.H.:
City Baby Attacked By Rats

... and many more.

Now coming to the Toy Dolls... Oh yes, I know who the Toy Dolls were Mr. Skaster! I even joined their fan club and received their fanzine for a few years. I would go so far as to say that Olga (the singer, lead guitar player...) was among the great guitar players of the Punk / New Wave era, amongst greats like Brian Setzer and Billy Zoom. Olga could rip through riffs like nobody's business and wrote some very creative songs. The funny thing about the Toy Dolls is that they were never really accepted into the Punk scene because they were considered to be "too positive" to be "real" Punks. Their music was often referred to as "happy Punk", but they were never received by the mainstream either because their music was too wild and unpredictable for the record industry at the time. A couple of their songs that had such positive themes were "Worse Things Happen At Sea" and "Stay Mellow"

Here are some of their early songs, actually the ones on the video I have... and my favourites in general.

Dig That Groove Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw60q0wEt6g&feature=related

I've Got Asthma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQhGXE5Q_pY

Blue Suede Shoes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UesqTlVcZAw&feature=related

She Goes to Finos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9_REuJnDgc&feature=channel

We're Mad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0XkW7QNeuk&feature=related

Spiders in the Dressing Room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkhCLfcnBsw&feature=related

Other songs...

Fiery Jack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHv7MGQRYkE&feature=related

Worse Things Happen At Sea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MrLRMlCZy4&feature=related

Stay Mellow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBGvGD-BtOY&feature=related

Glenda and The Test Tube Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fxhwg34Jf8&feature=related

Cheerio Toodle Pip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6bUMHXN4So&feature=related

Deidre's a Slag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYz8194Y4bA

Fisticuffs in Frederick Street (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpaQwcaH_oo&feature=related


BTW Skaster... look at the poster and video I still have...


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 26, 2009)

Love this link! This is so the music I listened to in my college days and to this day:
Lou Reed - yes, he is God
Iggy Pop
Ramones
Killing Joke
Butthole Surfers
John Cale
Velvet Underground - of course
Agent Orange
Okay, I could keep going but I love this music, still do! I like the image of putting on punk as I'm toddling around the old folks home.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 27, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Love this link! This is so the music I listened to in my college days and to this day:
> Lou Reed - yes, he is God
> Iggy Pop
> Ramones
> ...



Great selections Debz! I always say that everybody should hear the Butthole Surfers at least once in their lives! 

I posted this somewhere but I can't remember off hand where, so here it is again. The only song from the Butthole Surfers that got much airplay...

Pepper


I mentioned earlier that I'd post some New Wave. This band, Sparks was the quintessential 80's band if there ever was one. The funny thing about them though is that they had been around for so long (early 70's I believe...) The 80's were just the right time and place for them I suppose. I don't know if this band was from L.A. (or Belgium?) but they were based in L.A. for a decade or two and their indy music label is still based in Redondo Beach if I remember correctly. Some of their CDs are very hard to find now-a-days, even their more popular songs. I saw Sparks play at the L.A. Street Scene when it was held in San Pedro. I also once saw the lead singer (Russel I believe his name was...) walking down Melrose Ave. in L.A., it was one of those surreal moments.


Here is a list of Sparks' songs!


Pretending To Be Drunk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cX1Gc04-ls

Eaten by the Monster of Love (Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFC0PlbUdA&feature=related

Eaten by the Monster of Love (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_QlsHdnx3w&feature=related

Moustache
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfqJ_CXJGR4

Wish I looked a little better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GibWg19KTQY&feature=related

Cool Places (with Jane Wiedlin - Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5XyvCwPguc&feature=related

Cool Places (with Jane Wiedlin - Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laJh5Kauh4M&feature=related

Pulling Rabbits Out Of A Hat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdPP6QI9FEE&feature=related

Angst in My Pants (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMqgSvsBEBo&feature=related

Tips for Teens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSZfK2zWh7w

Mickey Mouse (SNL - Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOtvmlfxseE&feature=related

I Predict (SNL - Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L92waCGryhw&feature=related

Funny Face
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G74bSgsKNcA&feature=related


----------



## Skaster (Jul 27, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> BTW Skaster... look at the poster and video I still have...



Darn, Stan, can't rep you yet again. I've seen on YT that they even have a version of duelling banjos - which cracked me up. In fact in my very early and misguided youth I did listen to Country & Western, since listening to Pop/Rock music was greatly discouraged in my christian home.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jul 28, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I mentioned earlier that I'd post some New Wave. This band, Sparks was the quintessential 80's band if there ever was one. The funny thing about them though is that they had been around for so long (early 70's I believe...) The 80's were just the right time and place for them I suppose. I don't know if this band was from L.A. (or Belgium?) but they were based in L.A. for a decade or two and their indy music label is still based in Redondo Beach if I remember correctly. Some of their CDs are very hard to find now-a-days, even their more popular songs. I saw Sparks play at the L.A. Street Scene when it was held in San Pedro. I also once saw the lead singer (Russel I believe his name was...) walking down Melrose Ave. in L.A., it was one of those surreal moments.



I LOVE SPARKS. :wubu: I particularly love their 70s songs though, I love their 80s period but OMG, Kimono My House etc.!

Also love The Buzzcocks, Magazine, Roxy Music


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Flag (w/Chavo!) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizKUrUgFOw

This is from the "Decline of Western Civilization" film, why has this not been released on DVD yet?? (Or if it has, why can't I find it??)


----------



## comaseason (Jul 29, 2009)

MattB said:


> Black Flag (w/Chavo!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizKUrUgFOw
> 
> This is from the "Decline of Western Civilization" film, why has this not been released on DVD yet?? (Or if it has, why can't I find it??)



Love Black Flag.

Found this article on the Decline, I've been waiting for the DVD to come out as well - my VHS copy is tore up! My guess is that they're having trouble restoring some of the original footage. http://geeksofdoom.com/2007/04/16/the-decline-of-western-civilization-series/

Part II the Metal Years is available on DVD. Well worth the watch if you haven't seen it. Pretty funny shit.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 29, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> I LOVE SPARKS. :wubu: I particularly love their 70s songs though, I love their 80s period but OMG, Kimono My House etc.!
> 
> Also love The Buzzcocks, Magazine, Roxy Music



What blows me away about Sparks is how long they've been around... I still think they tour every now and then to this day.


Here's some more Black Flag...

Six Pack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvOSw4TiCE4&feature=related

Police Story (BTW... If you ever find a color copy of their album "Damaged" that was the first pressing I believe...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IieNsf4zapk

TV Party (I'm not sure if this is a "tribute" video but it's the original version of the song...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCNiD4jqb-Y&feature=related

Thirsty and Miserable
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aczKB1yUzAs

Rise Above
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCLUbvAqEI&feature=related


Just a couple more random 80's New Wave / Dance songs...


Ultravox:
Reap the Wild Wind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NevzImTG_U0&feature=channel

Tom Tom Club:
Man with the Four Way Hips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLmBptRgeZo&feature=related


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jul 29, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> What blows me away about Sparks is how long they've been around... I still think they tour every now and then to this day.



Aye, I saw them twice last year! They played each of their 21 albums on a different date in a small venue in London! I saw Kimonon My House and Indiscreet, so some of the more old school ones. I really love their even earlier stuff now. But yes they've been consistantly good!

Also earlier this year I had a RON MAEL awareness week.


----------



## imfree (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone mention this one?:bow:

Talking Heads-Life During Wartime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzORu1dqEE0


----------



## MattB (Jul 30, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Love Black Flag.
> 
> Found this article on the Decline, I've been waiting for the DVD to come out as well - my VHS copy is tore up! My guess is that they're having trouble restoring some of the original footage. http://geeksofdoom.com/2007/04/16/the-decline-of-western-civilization-series/
> 
> Part II the Metal Years is available on DVD. Well worth the watch if you haven't seen it. Pretty funny shit.



I even like Rollins-era Black Flag, but admittedly it took many years for it to grow on me.

Thanks for the link! I will totally look for the Metal Years DVD. I remember when it came out, but I never saw it. I had the soundtrack (on tape!) but I really only dug the Rigor Mortis track...

...and for no good reason, Minor Threat!!

*12XU*!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvmUJGMJcqg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Love Black Flag.
> 
> Found this article on the Decline, I've been waiting for the DVD to come out as well - my VHS copy is tore up! My guess is that they're having trouble restoring some of the original footage. http://geeksofdoom.com/2007/04/16/the-decline-of-western-civilization-series/
> 
> Part II the Metal Years is available on DVD. Well worth the watch if you haven't seen it. Pretty funny shit.



I think I remember the first Decline video... Wasn't that the video where they did many of the interviews in black and white, and under the light of a single glaring light bulb? I remember the interview with Henry Rollins and Exene Cervenka... There was also a similar issue with an attempt to restore "The Great Rock and Roll Swindle" to put it on DVD. I believe Sony did briefly release it on DVD but I heard the quality was just as bad as a typical VHS... which for Punk, actually doesn't matter in my opinion. I still remember a cassette tape I had of The Dickies - "We Aren't The World" album. I later purchased the CD of it and it sounded just as raunchy as the cassette tape did. I liked it just the same... because that's what Punk is.



imfree said:


> Anyone mention this one?:bow:
> 
> Talking Heads-Life During Wartime
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzORu1dqEE0



Classic! This was a great song...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 31, 2009)

imfree said:


> Anyone mention this one?:bow:
> 
> Talking Heads-Life During Wartime
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzORu1dqEE0





Taking off from what you posted Imfree... 

More Talking Heads! (Pardon any redundancies...)


Wild Wild Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6LO3LEk_bw&feature=related

Burning Down the House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM&feature=fvw

And She Was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSVTdAtNYE

Psycho Killer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM

Road to Nowhere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER5AZDzrvRk&feature=related

Take Me to the River
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmEBlrRRMBQ

Swamp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVo-Rr-KKbk&feature=related

Slippery People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11_kvTEshco&feature=related

Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zNdMc6wGtU&feature=related

What a Day It Was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzvIo-RU9v8

Love for Sale
(Wasn't able to find...)


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jul 31, 2009)

Who else like YMO (Yellow Magic Orchestra)?

Technopolis - brilliant video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbtEjhCOFPs

Yellow Magic (Tong Poo) - probably my favourite YMO song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udTyjGJaFvU

Ongaku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNVGOzH1v5s

Rydeen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk6o4GWFIV8


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 9, 2009)

Whether it be Punk Rock, New Wave, New Romantic, or whatever flavor of New Wave it may have been, the 80's was basically a creative continuation of Rock and Roll. But like all music movements, "The 80's" wasn't created in a vacuum, the 80's actually started much earlier in the '70s and was a continuation of bands that kept guitar driven, old school Rock and Roll alive. One such band The Flamin' Groovies was keeping Rock and Roll alive many years before but didn't find their niche until the '80s. 

The Flamin' Groovies:

Roll Over Beethoven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_PAr445CwM&feature=related

Shake Some Action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7aoWX8ENT0

Way Over My Head
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWqEFeeJ42I&feature=related

Teenage Head
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4onQh5FyIrs&feature=related

High Flyin' Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj03AsZF4sk&feature=related




After the initial rejection of everything "old fart hippy", '60s and '70s that Punk represented, '60s style Rock and Roll influence crept back into the music of the '80s. Here are some examples:

Hoodoo Gurus:

I Want You Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkYmSYtGzmI&feature=related

Bittersweet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kk3_FsqH3w


The Alarm:

68 Guns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apERyZlTUZU

The Stand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFf7FVICbE4&feature=related


Psychedelic Furs:

Love My Way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P09gm_I5RI&feature=fvw

Pretty in Pink
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvy2LSPf1_o&feature=related




Here is a band you don't hear much about anymore that was something totally different and had a guitarsy edge to their music.


Gang of Four

I Love A Man In Uniform
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJtbO_nJhCQ&feature=related

What We All Want (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OicBHKQxLAg

To Hell With Poverty (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJHQmJAiKA


----------



## BMOC (Aug 9, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> Who else like YMO (Yellow Magic Orchestra)?




I love YMO. Got into them after I discovered Ryuichi Sakamoto's debut in the 80s. 




Here is a band you don't hear much about anymore that was something totally different and had a guitarsy edge to their music.
Gang of Four
I Love A Man In Uniform
[url said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJtbO_nJhCQ&feature=related[/url]
> 
> What We All Want (Live)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OicBHKQxLAg
> ...



Go4 was the shiznit back in the day. I made the groove to "Anthrax" my ringtone for awhile there.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the band TAT. They will be touring with Social Distortion this fall for their North American tour. (Bout friggin time!!!). ***Video contains language that may not be suitable for some people*** (If you're offended, what the eff are you doing in the Punk Rock thread to start with?)(Why the fuck am I typing eff?) Anyway, enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=035zL-RDgd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAhpudZ8uFE


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 23, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is the band TAT. They will be touring with Social Distortion this fall for their North American tour. (Bout friggin time!!!). ***Video contains language that may not be suitable for some people*** (If you're offended, what the eff are you doing in the Punk Rock thread to start with?)(Why the fuck am I typing eff?) Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=035zL-RDgd0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAhpudZ8uFE



There's nothing better than ass kicking bands with girl singers! It's good to see new Punk bands and the Punk tradition living on! You know good music DaddyOh... :bow:


Here are some more bands from the '80s that can't be forgotten. New Wave manifested itself in all sorts of ways, the 80s brought music that was retro, but something very different at the same time. Here are some more English bands of that time...

Madness:

House of Fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QnBccG_ChI&feature=related

One Step Beyond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ

Baggy Trousers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJOLwy7un3U&feature=related

Our house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p4RWBCEFRo

Night Boat to Cairo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSTHMxBttlU&feature=related



Reggae music also had an influence in the '80s... Whether you call it English Ska, 2-Tone, Mod or Rude Boy... here are a few more bands

Bad Manners:

My Girl Lollipop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_N1qQZL550&feature=related

Lip Up Fatty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6fQnTyEniM&feature=related

This Is Ska
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgUejYpXlwI


The Specials:

Nelson Mandela
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCPw7P7rjSI&feature=channel

Ghost Town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2oXzrnti4&feature=fvw

Message To You Rudy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LDvwPXpThM&feature=PlayList&p=D82A7D2CC6D988E8

Concrete Jungle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htt80NrHcBg&feature=related

Gangsters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjONGEeOSyQ&feature=channel

Enjoy Yourself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsSG-Ctf9bw&feature=related


The English Beat:

Tears of a Clown (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doyqWt9Ed1k

Mirror In the Bathroom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTNpaaPHENE&feature=related

Save It For Later
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bM0wVjU2-k&feature=related

I Confess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApEV0cFW3jE&feature=related

Too Nice To Talk To
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbtuXQadWwg


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 23, 2009)

johnny thunders


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Aug 24, 2009)

I love The Monochrome Set at the moment 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrGe6n7T7DA - Eine Symphonie des Grauens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ouBnu9AQcU - Jet Set Junta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDcrUNqeCPA - Fat Fun (!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2QBj5pb2bA - B.I.D. spells Bid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RhW017RNYE - Love Zombies


----------



## debz-aka (Aug 30, 2009)

Minute Men...anybody? Love those guys!


----------



## comaseason (Aug 30, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Minute Men...anybody? Love those guys!



I love them! Love, ya hear me! D. Boon was so dreamy... ahhhh. :wubu:

If you dig them you should check out earlier in this thread, I think I posted a link to a really cool live performance of Corona.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 31, 2009)

frankman said:


> They are nice, aren't they? What album have you been listening to?
> The Meanest of Times is one of their best, but I'm personally very fond of Do or Die.
> 
> If you like them, check out *the Real McKenzies (a bunch of alcoholic Scotsmen with serious guitar chops), *Flogging Molly, but you probably already know them.
> ...



Alcoholic Canadians, thanks. 

The lead singer said that Lewis Carrol (sic) is best known for "A Christmas Carol"... and that in Scotland "they have deep fried haggis on a stick". WRONG! lol.


----------



## frankman (Aug 31, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Alcoholic Canadians, thanks.
> 
> The lead singer said that Lewis Carrol (sic) is best known for "A Christmas Carol"... and that in Scotland "they have deep fried haggis on a stick". WRONG! lol.



Yeah, I know they're Canadian (even when I posted that. I don't know what went wrong there...). It's not the first thing that comes to mind though when you hear them (alcohol _is_). But you're absolutely right of course.

They give one hell of a live show, and as you mentioned, most of the things Paul says are either silly or wrong.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's some more 80s New Wave in no particular order...

The Buggles:

Video Killed the Radio Star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWtHEmVjVw8

Clean Clean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdSEAW5N2Rw



Slow Children:

Vanessa Vacillating
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8W4sbkY1Fw

Spring in Fialta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGod9lHmHmc

President Am I (the video...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3PhM6gIFPc
(better quality...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxEu8GnDGxo



Missing Persons:

Mental Hopscotch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m17rt_xo9x0

Words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasCZL072fQ

Destination Unknown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WDly1Oc_P4



Killing Joke:

Eighties
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oyfG6t2ew

America
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF7yILXRrNI



Peter Gabriel:

Games Without Frontiers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKb9XQ39-zc

Sledge Hammer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

Shock the Monkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpyhNgX_FBA

Big Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOYK7sG5c2Q



This is for you Santaclear... Frank Zappa wasn't particularly known for '80s music but this was an 80s classic...

Valley Girl - Frank Zappa and Moon Unit Zappa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnVE3UTIgEM


Here's one by Frank's son Dweezil who played guitar (with Moon Unit)

My Mother is a Space Cadet - Dweezil and Moon Zappa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCm2M2BizYM


----------



## MattB (Sep 4, 2009)

Bad Brains at CBGB's in 1982...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-7tryyJ0Ro


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't feel like checking if they had their due attention in this thread yet, so this might be a double post but:

The descendents:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBNNEd3_SnA

Caffeine and punk music; somehow made for eachother.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2009)

More New Wave & Punk for ya...

The Waitresses:

I Know What Boys Like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UX2afsTqFI

Christmas Wrapping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QVeW7qPSGw


Bow Wow Wow:

I Want Candy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw

Do You Wanna Hold Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7BwRL2yhGQ

Chihuahua
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N54K6JOIzo0


Adam and the Ants:

Stand and Deliver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPgHbt0ODr4

Ant Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPjfD8ulnpw

Prince Charming
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lCzIMacsEs

Friend or Foe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VveCVscF1wM

Desperate But Not Serious
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KwA34pX6rg

Goody Two Shoes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3g5G0PFuXQ


Violent Femmes:

Blister in the Sun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VveCVscF1wM

Add It Up (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpk2BEtSmnA

Kiss Off
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05k90ts2biw


The Damned were mentioned earlier but I don't believe a link was posted to any of their music. These are their best songs IMO...

The Damned:

Jet Boy Jet Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN0OYeVvyk4
Jet Boy Jet Girl (Live... with classic Punk attitude... foul language and all...)
(...you've been warned...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh_H5JlLuG4

New Rose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaOraUh1AyM&feature=PlayList&p=81EF7096C0EE514C

Love Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu40IgcBDRA

Even though this is Rap, no mention of The Damned is complete without...

Captain Sensible:

Wot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOpJqYHoctg


...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK I loved New Wave - Punk!
> ...
> Men Without Hats - Safety Dance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg&feature=related
> ...





MamaLisa said:


> Anyone heard of an aussie band called "the saints"???
> 
> what about the New wave/ Nu Romantic era.. steve strange.. bowie.. souxie????



Speaking of Australian bands... Here are some bands that need mention!


Where you left off Sandie...

Men Without Hats:

Pop Goes the World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjIrrL8gaNQ


Men At Work:

Land Down Under
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew

Who Can It Be Now?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA

Be Good Johnny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TayXB6ku8VQ

Overkill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE


INXS

New Sensation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXws4yClyng

Devil Inside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXws4yClyng

Need You Tonight (Video...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL7FY7rwVtQ

Suicide Blond (Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R73kzNBWAus


(New Wave or "Thinking Man's Rock"... Midnight Oil had so many incredible songs...)


Midnight Oil: (They were such a powerful band I couldn't resist also posting the live versions of these songs)

Beds Are Burning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10BbpGKLXqk

Blue Sky Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nehTQIhw0-U
Blue Sky Mine (Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8yqQhw46o

Read About It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joto7Bqnf5o
Read About It (Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTOBP-VjeZA

Power and the Passion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K04jOuFXx60

Short Memory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmZ3ykFFj-o
Short Memory (Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgukduYJZ44

Kosciosko (Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqUckWrZC-U

Dead Heart (Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd_diPTrjpI

When the Generals Talk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL7wUjWghMg


...


----------



## Mies (Sep 9, 2009)

Just found this thread. Great stuff! Glad to see the MC5 on this list - they weren't very well received back in 1969, but they had the right idea. Also have to mention the Stooges if no one else has, who also missed the big time around the same time. Moving on to later times, thinking also about DOA (Joey Shitthead!) and the Midwest punk bands - the Necros and Negative Approach. It's all good!


----------



## Mies (Sep 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a band you don't hear much about anymore that was something totally different and had a guitarsy edge to their music.
> 
> 
> Gang of Four
> ...




Oh man, did I like these guys! I saw them twice, way back when. They put on a great show.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2009)

Great tracks, Stan.

One more by Adam Ant...

"Strip"

And one more by The Damned... This one's a fave of Santaclear's.

"Stretcher Case"


----------



## Geektastic1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone remember this song from 1985? It was all over college radio at the time: 

Lloyd Cole & the Commotions--Lost Weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAx-LgaBsK8


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 19, 2009)

O, this thread makes me want to cry with joy! I still listen to so much of this music while trying to keep at least a little up with what's good from these days.

I'll just say a few of the shows (some legally, some sneakily) I went to in Cali as I don't want to repeat everyone else's wonderful links and stuff:

1980 Wall of Voodo and XTC at the Hollywood Palladium
1981 Elvis Costello and the Attractions and Squeeze at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo
1982 X at the Country Club
1983 The Rain Parade and The Bangles at the Roxy
1983 2 sets of Los Lobos with The Plimsouls at Madame Wong's Chinatown
1984 The Dickies at The Whiskey A-Go-Go
1985 Social Distortion and The Ramones at the Palladium where the LAPD started an ugly riot outside (a story and a half, that one)
1986 Fishbone and The Dead Kennedys at the Olympic Auditorium
1988 John Doe, Candye Kane, Top Jimmy and others at Club 88
And More!

R.I.P. recently passed Lux Interior and Jim Carroll, people I wanted to see live but fate intervened o'er the years.

P.S. Geektastic1, I watched that and don't recognize it at all, sorry.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 20, 2009)

DameQ said:


> O, this thread makes me want to cry with joy! I still listen to so much of this music while trying to keep at least a little up with what's good from these days.
> 
> I'll just say a few of the shows (some legally, some sneakily) I went to in Cali as I don't want to repeat everyone else's wonderful links and stuff:
> 
> ...



It's great to hear from another Olympic Auditorium veteran! I saw at least 5 or 6 shows there, the Olympic was such an appropriate Punk venue... the neighborhood and all. I so wanted to see that Dead Kennedys play there, but couldn't make it to that show. I did later on see Jello Biafra do a spoken word gig at Cal State Fullerton.


Here is another random I thought of the other day...


The Bongos:
Numbers With Wings


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 20, 2009)

Veteran is such the right word for it, too, Stan! At that show some idiot stabbed Fishbone's bass player slightly(!) in the arm and the fire marshall almost shut the whole thing down. The DKs were great and Jello did something to a good Book that was especially memorable. La la! O, the times . . . .

Hmm, just tried to Google an old video from those days and nothing popped up. It was of a punk married couple and their adorable little girl singing I Hate Beer. Anyone remember that? Or this funny Lopez Beatles Bitchen Party song?

All of this I've posted prior is L.A. centric but when I first saw The Ramones on TV in Queens as a 12 year old (1976), I was smitten! I still think the punk world revolves around them. *sigh*



fa_man_stan said:


> It's great to hear from another Olympic Auditorium veteran! I saw at least 5 or 6 shows there, the Olympic was such an appropriate Punk venue... the neighborhood and all. I so wanted to see that Dead Kennedys play there, but couldn't make it to that show. I did later on see Jello Biafra do a spoken word gig at Cal State Fullerton.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 20, 2009)

DameQ said:


> Veteran is such the right word for it, too, Stan! At that show some idiot stabbed Fishbone's bass player slightly(!) in the arm and the fire marshall almost shut the whole thing down. The DKs were great and Jello did something to a good Book that was especially memorable. La la! O, the times . . . .
> 
> Hmm, just tried to Google an old video from those days and nothing popped up. It was of a punk married couple and their adorable little girl singing I Hate Beer. Anyone remember that? Or this funny Lopez Beatles Bitchen Party song?
> 
> All of this I've posted prior is L.A. centric but when I first saw The Ramones on TV in Queens as a 12 year old (1976), I was smitten! I still think the punk world revolves around them. *sigh*



The Olympic Auditorium was more of an endurance test than it was a venue... that's for sure!  A few of my memories were of how sweat soaked the dance "pit" was... literally to the point of being slippery... I also remember getting crushed trying to stay up by the front of the stage when the Circle Jerks were playing. Guys from the audience would climb up onto the stage (there were no barriers then...) dance on the speaker cabinets and then take a classic "stage dive" (and some of the speaker stacks were quite high...) Sometimes audience members even climbed up into the rigging above... But the dirty secret about stage dives was that many times people below would run away and not attempt to catch the person... so they would just flop straight down onto the floor... I was also once part of a "people avalanche... Somebody did a stage dive, the people up front caught them and fell backwards... it was like dominoes falling over! I saw PIL play when John Lydon supposedly sang the "last Sex Pistols he would ever sing"... One time I picked up a girl on my return trip home who hitchhiked from the I.E. and offered to bring her home.... she turned out to be a real nut... :doh:

Lots of good memories! I also saw the Ramones at a place called Fender's Ballroom in Long Beach... that was incredible to say the least...


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like you were more of a warrior than me back then! lol I actually had a grudge against the moshers because they always occupied the best place to watch the band from. *grumble* I did my share of crazy dancing, though. Kind of a mix of the pogo, skanking and hula.
 
I was part of a people avalanche at a Cheap Trick show, oddly enough. Lost one of my sneakers and on the way home my car overheated! When I finally got there my dad said a rescue squad of his gay hotel co-workers had driven out to find me! Or that's how I remember it, at least. 

BTW: Great new avatar (and hat!), fA_man_stan!



fa_man_stan said:


> The Olympic Auditorium was more of an endurance test than it was a venue... that's for sure!  A few of my memories were of how sweat soaked the dance "pit" was... literally to the point of being slippery... I also remember getting crushed trying to stay up by the front of the stage when the Circle Jerks were playing. Guys from the audience would climb up onto the stage (there were no barriers then...) dance on the speaker cabinets and then take a classic "stage dive" (and some of the speaker stacks were quite high...) Sometimes audience members even climbed up into the rigging above... But the dirty secret about stage dives was that many times people below would run away and not attempt to catch the person... so they would just flop straight down onto the floor... I was also once part of a "people avalanche... Somebody did a stage dive, the people up front caught them and fell backwards... it was like dominoes falling over! I saw PIL play when John Lydon supposedly sang the "last Sex Pistols he would ever sing"... One time I picked up a girl on my return trip home who hitchhiked from the I.E. and offered to bring her home.... she turned out to be a real nut... :doh:
> 
> Lots of good memories! I also saw the Ramones at a place called Fender's Ballroom in Long Beach... that was incredible to say the least...


----------



## frankman (Sep 22, 2009)

Punk love songs are a strange breed, and this is one of the best. Recently used in the movie "Stranger than Fiction".

Wreckless Eric - Whole Wide World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSjwl8lHEVE

One of the bay area pioneers in classic skate punk (who incidentally have an album called "Stranger than Fiction")

Bad Religion - F*ck Armageddon (this is Hell)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_KoZvfV_c

Bad Religion - We´re only gonna die
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gYYZw3iYH8

Bad Religion - Do what you want
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBMDRXA2ZfI

And the veterans of skate punk (who have a song called "Stranger than Fishin' ")

NOFX - Green corn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUwiq9YmFHY

NOFX - Please play this song on the radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQGUlInenI

NOFX - Liza and Louise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BBwvFjiBcI


----------



## frankman (Sep 22, 2009)

One more classic from an incredible 80s punk outfit (after Glenn left, not so much...)

Misfits - Hybrid Moments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP7wHOHYCdc


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm always a sucker for girl bands... especially girl Punk Rock bands. Here is a Japanese all girl Punk band that passed through Los Angeles a few times and got noticed in the UK but otherwise remained obscure in the US...


Shonen Knife:

Twist Barbie (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u25__HY4XwE

Redd Kross
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvugnxiV6p8

Mass Communication Breakdown (In Japanese... one of my favs...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfMWGJnCXRM

Banana Chips (In Japanese...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wa95CvhESQ

Punk Rock Girl (In Japanese...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMQvsyHy1Xs

Suzy is a Head Banger (Ramones cover...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a60D4Ma5Km8

Riding the Rocket
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSqGtOj72Q4

Daydream Believer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9RAbi2xEvo

It's a New Find
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astKY3mmDVI

S*P*A*M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdFT5NcPb9M

Top of the World (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ba360Dz1sQ
(studio version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_benmP9I3o

Antonio Baka Guy (In Japanese... short fast song...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u2aTVpTqFI

Hot Chocolate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lntoH78Lc


Shonen Knife interview with Kurt Cobain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNobHg3bhvc


Here is the band Redd Kross that Shonen Knife sang a song about... I saw this band play in OC, they were definitely one of the crazier bands in their earlier years. As they got more commercial they developed more of an "English Band" sound... They were one of Rodney on the ROQ's favorites...



Redd Kross:

Somebody Wants To Love You (Partridge Family cover... Live...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGPMa6k4mFk

Windy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x05lc8gNxlY

Lovedoll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xUVJfJB7w

Get Out Of Myself (Notice at approx. the 9 second mark there is a brief shot of Rodney on the ROQ...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb4htWEQbNw

Mess Around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4ndKsrmR4o


Here's another obscure band from around this time...


White Flag:

Jungle / Amoeba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWJMf1Wq8Pw

Instant Breakfast Face Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyr4H3n_lbw

Suzy Secret
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyr4H3n_lbw

(By know you probably get an idea of their early sound... )

Here are some of their later songs...

Counterclockwise (very off the wall...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjnI9cECXKw

Faith Void
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jj2-XsdFOQ

Secret
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivp8b7Kz5sU



Here's some early Orange County (CA) Punk...

Adolescents:

Amoeba (Album version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_TNzJtVQ8I

Live in Fullerton, CA 1982 (Multiple songs...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89dkZ_wf4tg



Here's some more Bad Religion for you Frank! I saw Bad Religion play at a place called The Orange Show in San Bdo...


Bad Religion:

Punk Rock Song (This one is my fav...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvFaPgUCOLw
(Auf Deutsch!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDjfeUwA380

Los Angeles is Burning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJjAVOxA63Q

A Walk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89dkZ_wf4tg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 27, 2009)

It's official... total thread hijack... 



This is a good compilation of New Wave / Synthpop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtbjpLwQ6vc


Pete Shelly:

Telephone Operator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIXtWpZp1Sk

Homosapien (dance version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v-r0Tzl0f4


Art of Noise:

Peter Gunn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAkVur5La-A

Paranoimia (with Max Headroom... When you are talking '80s, Max has to be mentioned...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEPq0FvFm3g



I mentioned some Australian bands earlier... Here's a band that was from New Zealand...

Split Enz:

Six Months in a Leaky Boat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7DgREshAk

I Got You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv6oOxn1axw



Here's some more B-52s...

B-52s:

Private Idaho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfT2NYHyD8

Dance This Mess Around (early live performance)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN8hV4AyNss


----------



## frankman (Sep 27, 2009)

Must spread some rep around before I can rep Stan_the_Punk_and_New_Wave_Man again. Some really comprehensive lists.:bow: 

I saw Bad Religion like 10 times, they spend a lot of tour-time in Europe. I never got to see the Adolescents play, though they're fantastic. I saw White Flag at their tour with NOFX. That man has an awesome mustache

I'll just add one more favorite of mine:

TSOL - Code Blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnfCGPnWfKQ

Better audio, no video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXQcCC6zBIc


----------



## The Surfing Monkey (Sep 30, 2009)

The Mr T experience is one of my favs. Used to go to the gilman and watch green day open for them if you can believe that!

Mr. T Experience - "And I Will Be With You" Lookout! Records
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF-CtZ5OR4A

Mr. T Experience - "I Fell for You"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xn9ZhmY_10


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is a band I believe was from Texas (Dallas area?)
D-Day:

Too Young To Date
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jORrvPSGWc


Also from Texas?
Concrete Blond:

God is a Bullet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B4xUf05uhk



This was a Punk / New Wave band from Phoenix AZ...
Killer Pussy:

Pocket Pool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlicMJ7-Zqc

Teenage Enema Nurses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEQkDpCZ5MA

Pump-O-Rama
(I didn't find this one on YouTube... Soon to be recorded, I have this song on vinyl...)



Here's a random early compilation of Punk / New Wave:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbY2r8A3l6w


----------



## bigmac (Oct 6, 2009)

Doesn't look like anyone's mentioned SNFU -- the Canadian punk band that's been around since the early 80s. I hated their early stuff but their later work isn't bad. (I might have a bit of a bias against these guys since their original drummer got into an altercation with my girlfriend at a gig in 1983 -- the SOB bit me in the ensuing scuffle).

Anyway, I found a video of a song that's much better than their old stuff -- Cannibal Cafe. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wm6j_snfu_music


----------



## MattB (Oct 6, 2009)

bigmac said:


> Doesn't look like anyone's mentioned SNFU -- the Canadian punk band that's been around since the early 80s. I hated their early stuff but their later work isn't bad. (I might have a bit of a bias against these guys since their original drummer got into an altercation with my girlfriend at a gig in 1983 -- the SOB bit me in the ensuing scuffle).
> 
> Anyway, I found a video of a song that's much better than their old stuff -- Cannibal Cafe.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wm6j_snfu_music



Actually 'Cannibal Cafe' is their old stuff. It was the last track on the "...And No One Else Wanted To Play" LP from '84. Albeit not like the version posted above of course...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md44wo2Ah-E

Interesting how people have different takes on music. I can't stand most of SNFU's later work, but I love the early LP's. Last I heard, the only original member left is Mr. Chi Pig, and there's a big scuffle with the other original guys over him using the name SNFU...


----------



## panhype (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a lil selection of quality tunes 
Methinks they play quite nicely after each other.

Gang of Four - At Home He's A Tourist


sham 69 - hersham boys


Elvis Costello - Chelsea


Ruts - Jah War


Stranglers - Nice N Sleazy


Teenage Jesus & the Jerks - Red Alert - Freud in Flop - Crown of Thorns


Pop Group - We are all Prostitutes


Einstürzende Neubauten - Kollaps


Die Haut - Der Karibische Western


Abwärts - Computerstaat


Wire - Reuters


Elvis Hitler - Ten Wheels For Jesus


Lydia Lunch & Nick Cave - Some Velvet Morning


Die Haut & Lydia Lunch - Doggin


Slits - Cut


New Age Steppers - My whole world is dying


Tackhead - Reality


----------



## panhype (Oct 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Shonen Knife


Kool. Had them completely forgotten. They were favorites of John Peel's shows (which i never missed thanks to a timer and a trusted Revox machine). And he probably was the first who gave them airplay outside of Japan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 31, 2009)

One more blast of the '80s for you... although this might also fall into the "Punk before Punk was Punk" category. I believe he was mentioned earlier, here's more of his songs:


Iggy Pop (and the Stooges) -

Lust For Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw

Bang Bang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12FrfQazG84

Five Foot One (Swedish Magazines)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHC6QRaq6d0

I'm Bored
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXpL8XICJrc

Candy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bLOjmY--TA

Search and Destroy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYALsp-sIg
BTW... found this incredible guitar cover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7lgfBVLwjY

Never Met a Girl Like You Before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I53o0OWpZ8

Jumpin' For Jill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SDEh3HDT5A

Butt Town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X08Y38927xI

Sixteen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvcKX4gK18Q

King of the Dogs (Business Man Version)
*Very cool animation*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCNc7xqvzkg


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 31, 2009)

Punk's (not) dead!

"Where Were You?" - The Mekons

"Get a Grip on Yourself" - The Stranglers

"Credit in the Straight World" - Young Marble Giants


----------



## panhype (Dec 31, 2009)

Another godfather of the Punk before Punk was league is Rikki Nadir aka Peter Hammill - in particular with his '75 album Nadir's Big Chance.
Open Your Eyes - with David Jackson playing his 'chainsaw orchestra' style sax
Nadir's Big Chance





Fascinita said:


> "Get a Grip on Yourself" - The Stranglers


Gigantic - especially this one! Just 2 days ago i talked with a friend who is considering to cover this classic...


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 31, 2009)

How could I forgot this one! I remembered it just this morning...


Iggy Pop -

Real Wild Child (Wild One)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFjH2mQ2Bfo


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> How could I forgot this one! I remembered it just this morning...
> 
> 
> Iggy Pop -
> ...



He did this tune on Letterman, it was the best I ever heard the Letterman band (in '86, when they were a four-piece.)


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 31, 2009)

panhype said:


> Lydia Lunch & Nick Cave - Some Velvet Morning



The super bag o' music goodies you left last was too rich and somehow I missed this one. Boy, do I love me some Nick Cave. With La Lunch, no less. And this is one of the freakiest songs ever. Snap snap snap.

More evil vibes from the Birthday Party:

"I Put a Spell On You"

"Nick the Stripper" - This is young sexpot Nick Cave, before the suavocity kicked in.

"Junkyard" - Famous on TV

And a little sweet interview with Lydia Lonche, from 1983:

"People say that you're a bitch."


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> "Get a Grip on Yourself" - The Stranglers





panhype said:


> Gigantic - especially this one! Just 2 days ago i talked with a friend who is considering to cover this classic...



If you ever need to reach Panhype, no matter what time or what he is doing, post a Stranglers link on the web. :bow:

Longtime Stranglers drummer Jet Black is 71 years old! He seemed like the oldest of that first punk wave. He was with them up until last year, when he apparently had to retire from live appearances due to health problems.

He's in the foreground in this first pic, the cover to their third LP _Black and White._ (1978) The second pic is from last year. Ladies, he's a BHM, a savvy businessman and according to Wiki owned a fleet of ice cream trucks before he played in the Stranglers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_Black 

View attachment Stranglers Black and White Sleeve.jpg


View attachment Black1.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 31, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> If you ever need to reach Panhype, no matter what time or what he is doing, post a Stranglers link on the web. :bow:



Thank you for this advice! But what if I only have Van der Graaf Generator links? :bow:

(we're now saying that prog is the new punk  )



> Ladies, he's a BHM and according to Wiki owned a fleet of ice cream trucks before he played in the Stranglers!



It just doesn't get better than punk and a fleet of ice cream trucks. :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Jan 2, 2010)

Santaclear said:


> If you ever need to reach Panhype, no matter what time or what he is doing, post a Stranglers link on the web. :bow:
> 
> Longtime Stranglers drummer Jet Black is 71 years old! He seemed like the oldest of that first punk wave. He was with them up until last year, when he apparently had to retire from live appearances due to health problems.



LOL There's some truth in that :bow:

I don't think Jet Black is out for good. He missed a few gigs but AFAIK he did most the 2009 tours.



Fascinita said:


> Thank you for this advice! But what if I only have Van der Graaf Generator links? :bow:
> 
> (we're now saying that prog is the new punk  )



Links? Nuttin easier than dat. But don't tell Mr. Hammill that he's prog rock. He strongly disagrees. But he's a very civilized man and well explain you that in long detail 

Here's 3 versions of "Scorched Earth" (there are many more)
1975 John Peel session (audio only)
2005 live version - extremely intense, with JaxonOnSax
2007 live version - after Jackson got fired, now as a trio & with a more integrated quality but equally as good. Notice how Hammill gets 'out of control' towards the end


----------



## GregW (Jan 2, 2010)

Gotta find time to post here more often...

Went to my first punk/HC show~1985 and hanen't looked back since Thank y'all so much for bringing back great memories. 

I'll offer this link from what would be my fave act of the genre if you forced me to pick just one - Zero Boys - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNDUZ8DJbhE 

Wow - too much to post at one sitting so I'll just offer a few thoughts/observations. If I count everything from garage to arena, I've probably seen 1500 or so bands. Things that stand out in the alternative genre:

Best all-time show: Fugazi in FL ~1989 - seen 'em 4 times and they can be preachy & sorta inconsistent given their ability. Samiam in FL could be runner-up. All in Nnorman, OK might get the bronze medal.
Best band night-in-night-out: Flaming Lips - seen 4 times
Most I ever paid for a show: $7.50 for Social Distortion and Gang Green in 1990- worth it but not a great performance
Most violent show: Exploited in FL ~1988 - skinheads of various ideologies, drunk punks, and rowdy metalheads makes for lots of fights
Most dilapidated venue that was actually inside a building: a place called the Water Palace in OKC - saw Pegboy there and they rocked
Band that still records that I'd most like to see: Sloppy Seconds
Last show that rocked my socks off: Fat Wreck Chords tour with Soviettes, Epoxies, Smoke or Fire, and Against Me!

Saw Green Day in 1989 when they had a different drummer. Saw NOFX in 1988 when they played in this courtyard-like space at an art co-op - they almost got back in the van and left when they saw the venue but the promoter convinced them to stay. Never saw the Ramones:sad:

I'm a pretty clean-cut guy - basically 'cuz it's comfortable, and more than a few people in the crowd would think that I was an undercover cop. Never really looked the part. A few times I pulled my military ID in front of nervous kids and said, "Look, I'm not law enforcement. I'm not here to ruin your good time. I really don't care if you put some substance into your body." Never got into an all-systems-go fistfight at a show either - pushed away some obnoxious, belligerent people but that was all. Things really changed ~1991 when Nirvana hit it big - for the better and worse, I s'pose. And 3 of the 5 CDs in our player right now are by Mr. T Experience, Sloppy Seconds, and Less than Jake.

Fun, fun times!


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob Stinson spit on us in St Paul...Yet it was one of the only times that Paul,him and the rest of the gang were somewhat sober (in about 30 + times of seeing them) it was an amazing show... I really miss Bob Stinson,he died way,way to young


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 3, 2010)

GregW said:


> Gotta find time to post here more often...
> 
> Went to my first punk/HC show~1985 and hanen't looked back since Thank y'all so much for bringing back great memories.
> ...
> ...



I also saw Exploited in Los Angeles. (If I remember correctly, Charged G.B.H. played with them at the time...) That was a rough show, but for whatever reason, the most violent show I ever saw was a Suicidal Tendencies gig in Pomona, CA where there was outright blood letting on the dance floor. That's when I realized I was getting too old for that kind of action!

Here is the song I liked best from Exploited, I have this on vinyl...

I believe in Anarchy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r222GbisQz8



Here is an old L.A. / OC Punk band that I listened to recently... I believe this band was made up of former Adolescents members.

D.I.

Hang Ten In East Berlin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pgnpznar8

OC Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpJppWaGy74

Richard Hung Himself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQDQV9ChJ40
(This vid looks like it's from a movie...?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI1IwiMDaJg

On the Western Front
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIWe7g_uqRo



Here's some more classic California Punk (a partial repeat from an earlier post...)
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=901577&postcount=36

The Vandals

Urban Struggle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr7n_NLeJQE

The Legend of Pat Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0TQPzNJ1gw

Lady Killer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xz2eBoj4tw

Anarchy Burger (Hold the Government)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwuiHI0-z3c

I have a Date
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdvKaFS3Wf8

Pirats Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9__mRICLF4

Mohawk Town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0TQPzNJ1gw

Summer Lovin' and Urban Struggle (Live)
(I always love a bad remake of a song...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLAZ6Vz5BEo

My Special Moment
(Good ol' fashion Punk political commentary)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHvneHKOVi8

If the Government Could Read My Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ell_xIVS7E

Oi to the World
(I believe I posted this one on a Christmas music thread...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC3hJJCkAMw


----------



## GregW (Jan 3, 2010)

Replacements - never saw 'em, but I really like them and more than one long-time scenster swore up-and-down that they put on the live show standard by which all other bands should be judged - when they weren't too sloshed.

Never saw DI or the Vandals either. Touring was quite different in the 80s, and to actually be able tour around a significant portion of the US was not an easy thing. I did hear the Vandals on a Nitro Records comp a few years back and they sounded great. I think that they still might be recording after myriad line-up changes.


----------



## GregW (Jan 3, 2010)

Runner-up to the Zero Boys - the Hard-Ons - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py-ftF14kSA&feature=related

I've hit pop/punk satori with these guys numerous times. I think that they've come the closest to this magic/golden/harmonic ratio of punk to pop. They may still play live, but it isn't the same without Keish on drums & vocals.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 7, 2010)

Another random selection... The song "Urban Struggle" by the Vandals reminded me of this song. This song is called "Cowpunk", which was done by one of the former members of the Surf Punks.


Scott Goddard

"Cowpunk"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbPQCjvXCGQ



Speaking of the Surf Punks... Ris, you'll appreciate this set. Really bad Punk / New Wave at it's best... Notice the guy's blond "surfer perms". :0

Unfortunately most of these videos are so-so to poor quality except "My Beach" is much better.

Surf Punks

"Shark Attack"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzif1VmBdcY

"My Beach"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgfzNDGcJE8
(another video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjGoxq2YWo4

"Teenage Girls"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ7yBiFHzkA

"Welcome to California"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-77HbqTF9O0

"Big Top"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7cb83fXLoo

"Water on Mars"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKn0nS2-jSs&NR=1


----------



## GregW (Jan 7, 2010)

Surf Punks? I think I remember them. Did they do a couple songs like "My beach, my wave" and "Ocean is nothing but fish toilet"? Funny stuff.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 7, 2010)

GregW said:


> Surf Punks? I think I remember them. Did they do a couple songs like "My beach, my wave" and "Ocean is nothing but fish toilet"? Funny stuff.



Actually yes! I forgot that they had both a song called "My Beach" and "My Wave". I couldn't find "The ocean is nothing but a fish toilet" on YouTube though. I also remembered a couple more of their songs... (These are better quality btw)

Surf Punks

"Locals Only"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjCgIo7v8xc

"My Wave"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sea3CY5AF7w

"My House"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wc9SqIVKeM


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 9, 2010)

Surf Punks cont...
Here's one I'd never seen before... An early music video I suppose.

I got Gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ_2B7TdkX8



I also happened upon the "Live 1980 Urgh! A Music War" videos from this era. More classic Punk and New Wave. "Argh!" was an early compilation that introduced many people to this new music and one of the first compilations I purchased on vinyl. There's a little bit of overlap from earlier posts... These are my favs.


Surf Punks My Beach Live 1980 Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr9TCz9wFuo

OMD (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
Live 1980 Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9zxC_Phc30

The Cramps - Tear it Up - Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC4LqiRoIE8

The Cramps - Human Fly (live - Urgh! A Music War - Outtake)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBWxncHvEFo

999 Homicide Live From Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_yTqfpOoKE

Alley Cats - Nothing Means Nothing Anymore (Urgh!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q-MTmh9p0E

Wall Of Voodoo Back In Flesh LIVE URGH! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxaDpx99n3g

The Au Pairs - Come Again (Urgh! A Music War)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB-DAyZ-3Nk

Oingo Boingo Aint this the life Live Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-L-famo26w

Devo Uncontrollable Urge live from Urgh! A Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYIfTwQ_2jk

Dead Kennedys Bleed For Me live Urgh! Aug 1980 (Santa Monica Civic Aud.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWTJCucYZQ4

XTC "Respectable Street" live from Urgh! a Music War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYq6Z7HERjk

(Speaking of XTC... Here's some good XTC songs I had to throw in...)

No Thugs in Our House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ9ieVLaLo8

Senses Working Overtime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5rj7qeeqzs

Making Plans for Nigel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYuXykWnkjo




I noticed the earlier Echo and the Bunny Men videos were deleted from YouTube. Here are a couple of live early vids I found...

Echo and the Bunny Men

Killing Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCB835WJsgs

Lips Like Sugar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WUbHBWy2ZA



One last random Punk band in the early days...

The Misfits - Live!'79 "The Perfect Crime" and "Teenagers From Mars" & "No Resistance"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNFEDcUqRCI


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of bands that haven't been mentioned yet. Classic New Wave!

Human League

(Keep Feeling) Fascination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqqBs6kkzHE

Don't You Want Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9ol1qLyYwE



Pet Shop Boys

West End Girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd_K6Yk4-oE

Always On My Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AirH5lZ9Hhk

It's a Sin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3jf3Vj850


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of other New Wave / Punk artists that got brief mention earlier in this thread that had more songs worth mentioning...


Lene Lovich

New Toy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-TbGF5liLM

Lucky Number
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Md1JRAAFc

It's You, Only You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF-z7kxF1aM

I Say When
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isI2ray8cFE

I Think We're Alone Now (I like this remake she did...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJRGdQSvwjU


Here's a rare one... Lene Lovich & Nina Hagen
Don't Blame the Crocodile (I always loved Nina Hagen's sound effects and facial expressions!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpEmEr3lJjQ


Nina Hagen
Wir Leben Immer (Lucky Number in German)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_sku22QWeE
(Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA75DMLf_eE

Born in Xixax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM83za1A1Ww

New York New York (album version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jShLbPCGCSk
(Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vh2dYYNTyU

Universal Radio (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hA14Qk9on8
(In German)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8RNOol3tw4

Gods of Aquarius
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV0yYnxwOHU

TV Glotzer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW6i3YQmONM


Here is a video medley of some of her songs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEB254jkEQU

Nina Hagen on David Letterman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILh39gBluE

Naturträne (btw... Nina Hagen was an East German opera singer)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xi4O4RvlnQ

Apocalyptica Feat (an interesting video...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEFuVpD8HZ0


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 15, 2010)

I just gave this thread a really quick read. Stan der Man, I like the cut in your jib, sir. I've seen some of that "Urgh! A Music War" stuff on YouTube, but the one performance of Devo's "Uncontrollable Urge" I keep re-watching is this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIni3XrfuwE&feature=related

I like how the people in the front row tear off Mark Mothersbaugh's pants. 

Thanks to Sandie for mentioning Squeeze and Green Eyed Fairy for B-52s. 

Also, as a guy with a deep bassy voice, I'm a huge fan of Joy Division and Beat Happening. Ian Curtis and Calvin Johnson showed me I didn't have to be tenor to sing. Also, I love their dance moves. Here's more Joy Division:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZwMs2fLoVE

And something just for laughs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGoD83k_0W4


----------



## shellbelle (Jan 23, 2010)

television personalities. "this angry silence"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98osD92bdZU

bikini kill. "hamster baby"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=condBWoAfS0

comet gain. "my defiance" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inEtCHDlIRI


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 24, 2010)

shellbelle said:


> television personalities. "this angry silence"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98osD92bdZU
> 
> bikini kill. "hamster baby"
> ...



Thanks for posting these. I always see the same two Bikini Kill albums at the library and always think about checking them out, but I never have. Next time I'll at least think about it for longer.


----------



## shellbelle (Jan 24, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> Thanks for posting these. I always see the same two Bikini Kill albums at the library and always think about checking them out, but I never have. Next time I'll at least think about it for longer.



I recommend Pussy Whipped and Reject All American. 

If you like BK, you should check out The Frumpies--

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jusxrzp1E_o "Be Good" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US7XueJKnqQ "She's a Real Cutie Pie"


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's another artist who has been mentioned that also came from the '70s underground scene, later becoming an icon of '80s music... Mr. Glam Rock himself...


David Bowie


Jean Genie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGQo6zpVzt8&NR=1

Ziggy Stardust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8sdsW93ThQ

Space Oddity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY

Ashes to Ashes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0

Changes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8

Rebel Rebel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g

Fashion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA27aQZCQMk

Heros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g

Let's Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8sdsW93ThQ

China Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8IXx4tsus

Modern Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDbpF4Mvkw


Here David Bowie in "Labyrinth" (Not at his best... but classic '80s)
Dance Magic Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UoG-xQ9Lqc



David Bowie & Mick Jagger
Dancing in the Street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ


Queen & David Bowie
Under Pressure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VyCGXIvw8


----------



## Geektastic1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anybody listen to Flashback Alternatives? It's a fantastic 80's alternative/new wave/postpunk/etc. station with a great playlist. You can request songs, too. 

http://www.flashbackalternatives.com

P.S., kind of funny that the initials are FA as well.


----------



## 99Haints (Feb 7, 2010)

Ooh, cool thread-and it snuck right by me!

Notably absent...Missing Persons..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m17rt_xo9x0

This is Plastics, who might be my favorite band of the whole new wave lot. Always makes me happy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLl44pj7a70


----------



## frankman (Feb 11, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> David Bowie & Mick Jagger
> Dancing in the Street
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ



This is the singlemost superb bit of music video I've ever seen.

Bowie looks like he could hold a boombox above his head and get away with it, and Jagger does Footloose.

Thanks for reminding me of this video clip, Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2010)

frankman said:


> This is the singlemost superb bit of music video I've ever seen.
> 
> Bowie looks like he could hold a boombox above his head and get away with it, and Jagger does Footloose.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of this video clip, Stan.



You're welcome Frankman, I also enjoy taking this trip down memory lane. There really was so much good music during this time, I hope it never gets forgotten and inspires musicians in the future.


Here's a band that deserves thorough representation on this thread!


Eurythmics:

Sweet Dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ9zycElysU

Would I Lie to You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A-Z9IXJ9DM

Who's That Girl (Live, acoustic)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjNIVflVUQY
(Video version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnE51n9W7d0

Here Comes the Rain Again (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJEQBVLqGFU
(Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeYzcGXyqKw

There Must Be an Angel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B8Y8seX7IU

Don't Ask Me Why
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5V7-MIc5hk

When Tomorrow Comes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wR1VdG3BPE


Annie Lennox

Little Bird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5V7-MIc5hk


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2010)

Grew up in Los Angeles, after growing up in the UK...LA punk scene in the 80's..

Saw "X"..my favorite band, at least 15 times at the Whiskey-a-go-go...Saw the Ramones, and Boingo, and Adam and the fucking Ants and all the brilliant British New Wave and LA Scene people in general..

Have had a few rather deep conversations with Uncle Hank (Henry Rollins)...

Spent some time on a plane with Viggo Mortensen talking about his ex-wife and the mother of his son (Exene Cervenka!).....nice nice man..wow.


Spent a lot of time with a fake ID in clubs that are no longer there..Madam Wong's, Cathay De Grand, Flaming Collossus, Club Fuck...

Oh god......I was so fucking cool.




.......What happened?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2010)

God..I miss Killing Joke......


----------



## speakeasy (Feb 14, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> You're welcome Frankman, I also enjoy taking this trip down memory lane. There really was so much good music during this time, I hope it never gets forgotten and inspires musicians in the future.
> 
> 
> Here's a band that deserves thorough representation on this thread!
> ...



Yeah, I'm an FA, but Annie Lennox is way hot, especially in the "Sweet Dreams" video. How does that voice come out of that woman?


----------



## 99Haints (Feb 18, 2010)

Fascinita said:


> GG Allin! Wow. There's a name I haven't heard in a decade. Cool. I know him as "the guy who took dumps on stage." I don't actually think I've heard any of his "music."



I can't believe no one mentioned Hated! It's a GG doc by the guy who did that movie The Hangover. Hilarious, and yeah...very gross, made right before GG died. The DVD also has his last concert (type-thing) on it, which follows him running from the police afterward, pretty amazing stuff. You have to watch through your fingers at some points, but it's a classic.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 3, 2010)

RedVelvet said:


> Grew up in Los Angeles, after growing up in the UK...LA punk scene in the 80's..
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You are a survivor Arvee... and now older and wiser! That's what happened.  Living in the SG Valley, L.A. was a bit too far for me to get really involved in the L.A. scene other than driving in to see bands play. I saw the OC bands more because they played often at Cal State Fullerton where I went to school. Good times, good memories!


Here are a couple more bands I thought of. First a San Francisco band The Avengers which I remembered dedicating a song to Mr. Swamptoad on the song dedication thread. The other band Agent Orange is a well known band from Orange County, which I saw play at CSUF back in my college days.



The Avengers

Paint It Black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWz5qZgNsyQ

American In Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXb_fltp8QI

Uh Oh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_bOFp8u-cg

We Are The One
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4TpfB0feZg

No Martyr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecX1PzNLNk

Thin White Line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G31QmJHlMXs



Penelope Houston (She was the singer from The Avengers, more mellow New Wave...)

Snakebite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTtjFFbAGsc

Black Eyed Peas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EhIzWjprpk


Penelope Houston & Green Day
Angel and the Jerk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol6W7qxv_r8


Here a couple I missed earlier... Some more OC Punk


Agent Orange

Blood Stains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ1RecSXXZ8

Seek and Destroy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FhE9RibYkM

Everything Turns Gray
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fomB4Qp4wJ4

Police Truck (DKs cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBix5gfFaTY

Get Smart Theme (Agent 86) (Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpmX5vX_5wU


Some of Agent Orange's Dick Dale covers...

Pipeline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiobsK63SwU

Miserlou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEntd_aU3aI

Surf Beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKBnt4h1Y1Q

Mr. Moto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhq8CqtCDo


...


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk / New Wave - The Rockabilly, Shockabilly, '60s and Surf influences...


Nikki and the Corvettes

Girls Like Me / Let's Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Rqq__e4o8

(Nikki Corvette)
Back in Detroit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCvbK2nQLHU


Elvis Costello

Pump It Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo


45 Grave

Evil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1dn1XKMR3s

Riboflavin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bB-gA2RBGU


Pandoras

You're All Talk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4SZa24Y-mw

You Don't Satisfy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zxdMkHSeJE

That's Your Way Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gz5ExAPz3A

Hot Generation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeoCkPD20Gc


The Trashwomen

Daddy Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzKv7rBYvw4
(Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI3XM-X72eQ

Surf Creature
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCFEWCnkx0U


Bobbyteens

No Time For You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfB6HOa50d8

Hot City Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozThnDhiGmw


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's one a classmate reminded me of recently... although this is more Ska than Punk or New Wave. A flashback to 1985:

Fishbone
"Party at Ground Zero"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrONIb9gQ-k

...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 17, 2010)

you know what's lame? when punk and goth is used as fashion. it's as just insipid as steampunk.


----------



## mercy (Jul 18, 2010)

My favourite all-time band is The Clash, but I'm sure nobody here needs to be told what The Clash sound like, so some other random favourites:

The Adverts - Gary Gilmore's Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrwI1gKE4jI

Patti Smith Group - Ask the Angels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU0yg2ep1Tc&feature=related

Sultans of Ping FC - Where's Me Jumper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWsHXX_HLKs

Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVjNPNNxySc


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll count Blondie as punk, they later went New Wave. Love the Clash, hated the Sex Pistols.

Does Culture Club count?


----------



## kilo riley (Jul 20, 2010)

my fav 80's sounding song is 99 luftballons by nena because it captures the whole cold war anti-soviet feeling.


i think the most prolific band in the 80's was the cure. 8 albums + 1 ep in 10 years and some epic stuff.


----------



## mercy (Jul 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Does Culture Club count?



Technically "New Romantics" but then you couldn't have had the New Romantics without punk.


----------

